# Esonero Pioli a fine stagione?



## KILPIN_91 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ragazzi,lo chiedo con molto rammarico, perché una brava persona davvero,e ha resuscitato il Milan 2 anni fa,ma secondo me a fine stagione bisogna separarsi con Pioli. Il massimo lo ha dato,di più non può fare.
A noi serve un allenatore abituato a stare in alto.
Perdere lo scudetto così fa troppo male,andando in campo con sufficienza e arroganza...qui trovo moltissime responsabilità del Coach


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Se metti un altro con questi giocatori non arrivi in champions


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,lo chiedo con molto rammarico, perché una brava persona davvero,e ha resuscitato il Milan 2 anni fa,ma secondo me a fine stagione bisogna separarsi con Pioli. Il massimo lo ha dato,di più non può fare.
> A noi serve un allenatore abituato a stare in alto.
> Perdere lo scudetto così fa troppo male,andando in campo con sufficienza e arroganza...qui trovo moltissime responsabilità del Coach



Il suo ruolo di traghettatore l'ha fatto,ci ha riportato in zone di classifica che non si vedevano da tempo.
Ma a noi serve un vero allenatore,non l'amicone dei giocatori e della proprietà.

Ci serve uno con le palle quadrate che non si caca in mano quando si potrebbe allungare sulle inseguitrici e che si faccia sentire quando la proprietà ti regala un messias nell'ultima ora di calciomercato.
Ci serve un allenatore vincente e non un perdente nato (persino la madre gli ricorda che non ha mai vinto una ceppa)
Grazie ma...arrivederci e grazie.


----------



## Simo98 (20 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,lo chiedo con molto rammarico, perché una brava persona davvero,e ha resuscitato il Milan 2 anni fa,ma secondo me a fine stagione bisogna separarsi con Pioli. Il massimo lo ha dato,di più non può fare.
> A noi serve un allenatore abituato a stare in alto.
> *Perdere lo scudetto* così fa troppo male,andando in campo con sufficienza e arroganza...qui trovo moltissime responsabilità del Coach


Non iniziamo con questa storia
L'inter ci è potenzialmente davanti, sono più strutturati ed esperti di noi ed hanno un calendario più semplice, perdere lo scudetto è un'altra cosa


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,lo chiedo con molto rammarico, perché una brava persona davvero,e ha resuscitato il Milan 2 anni fa,ma secondo me a fine stagione bisogna separarsi con Pioli. Il massimo lo ha dato,di più non può fare.
> A noi serve un allenatore abituato a stare in alto.
> Perdere lo scudetto così fa troppo male,andando in campo con sufficienza e arroganza...qui trovo moltissime responsabilità del Coach



Tengo Pioli, o Brocchi, o chi vuoi.

Tu dammi un attaccante da Milan

Anche perché, se ti devo rispondere sul significato letterale che dici, siamo in dubbio se finire primi o secondi o terzi, più in alto di così..


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,lo chiedo con molto rammarico, perché una brava persona davvero,e ha resuscitato il Milan 2 anni fa,ma secondo me a fine stagione bisogna separarsi con Pioli. Il massimo lo ha dato,di più non può fare.
> *A noi serve un allenatore abituato a stare in alto.*
> Perdere lo scudetto così fa troppo male,andando in campo con sufficienza e arroganza...qui trovo moltissime responsabilità del Coach



Con questa proprietà chi vuoi che venga?


----------



## Gamma (20 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,lo chiedo con molto rammarico, perché una brava persona davvero,e ha resuscitato il Milan 2 anni fa,ma secondo me a fine stagione bisogna separarsi con Pioli. Il massimo lo ha dato,di più non può fare.
> A noi serve un allenatore abituato a stare in alto.
> Perdere lo scudetto così fa troppo male,andando in campo con sufficienza e arroganza...qui trovo moltissime responsabilità del Coach



Fin quando l'obiettivo dichiarato è la qualificazione in CL, non ci sono motivi per esonerarlo(dando per scontato che quell'obiettivo si raggiunga).

Pioli deve migliorare nella gestione dell'approccio di queste gare importanti dove siamo favoritissimi. La carota va benissimo quando affrontiamo l'Inter o magari la Juve(decimati) ecc., ma in partite come questa serve il bastone, serve la rabbia, serve scuotere i giocatori alla prima stupidaggine, alla prima giocata superficiale.

Pioli è bravissimo con la carota, meno con il bastone, e questo è un limite, ma si può comunque migliorare.

A questa squadra mancano anche dei senatori, un gruppo di giocatori con esperienza in grado di gestire quegli aspetti psicologici che Pioli stesso non riesce a gestire. Solo con i giovani(e con un allenatore che a questi livelli ha pochissima esperienza) queste partite diventano macigni.

Ad ogni modo, ogni discorso su #pioliin o #pioliout deve essere rimandato a maggio, perché fino a prova contraria questa stagione ancora non è finita, siamo ancora in gioco per lo scudetto e per la Coppa Italia.
Vediamo come andrà, il campionato è lungo, poi se ne parlerà, ma personalmente non crocifiggerei il nostro allenatore.


----------



## Raryof (20 Febbraio 2022)

Serve un profilo internazionale che possa portare in un'altra dimensione i nostri già bravi e giovani giocatori.
E' chiaro che dal prossimo allenatore non mi aspetterei una gestione come quella attuale, cioè Diaz sulla trequarti e Kessie riserva, ma si vede che sono conservativi ora, infatti ancora giochiamo con degli ex rossoneri, segno che ci interessa il piazzamento e poco altro, come se arrivare quarti possa portare ancora entusiasmo ad una squadra che non ne ha più da tempo.
Non vedo nemmeno io Pioli in un altro Milan più competitivo di questo, un Milan non da compitino, conservativo, internazionale, un po' come Spalletti ai tempi delle melme, lo cacciarono dopo alcuni piazzamenti Champs, è così, non si sta screditando il lavoro di nessuno, dà solo fastidio che un certo tipo di perbenismo possa poi falsare le decisioni da prendere, infatti è la dirigenza che deve fare lo scatto e deve convincersi, senza paura e senza attaccarsi troppo agli "uomini buoni" che li hanno portati in alto (AL QUARTO POSTO).


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,lo chiedo con molto rammarico, perché una brava persona davvero,e ha resuscitato il Milan 2 anni fa,ma secondo me a fine stagione bisogna separarsi con Pioli. Il massimo lo ha dato,di più non può fare.
> A noi serve un allenatore abituato a stare in alto.
> Perdere lo scudetto così fa troppo male,andando in campo con sufficienza e arroganza...qui trovo moltissime responsabilità del Coach


Credo Pioli resterà a lungo al Milan. 

Sul mordente e l'attitudine alla vittoria posso concordare ma Pioli non è quel tipo di Allenatore alla conte.
Pioli oggi non parla di garra ma di errori tecnici.


----------



## ilPresidente (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ha senso cambiare pioli solo con una prima punta vera e un’ala destra


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ad agosto scrivevo che per me il Milan era da scudetto ma il limite per l'obiettivo era proprio l'allenatore. Non si diventa vincenti per caso, da un giorno all'altro, o per congiunture astrali favorevoli. 

Se vuoi fare il salto di qualità è ovvio che serva un vincente in panchina.


----------



## Raryof (20 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ad agosto scrivevo che per me il Milan era da scudetto ma il limite per l'obiettivo era proprio l'allenatore. Non si diventa vincenti per caso, da un giorno all'altro, o per congiunture astrali favorevoli.
> 
> Se vuoi fare il salto di qualità è ovvio che serva un vincente in panchina.


Serve la FAME, noi qui abbiamo uno che di fame ne ha solo se deve salvarsi le chiappe, un po' come fanno tutti gli allenatori sempre in bilico in provincia.
E' lo stesso che era già stato cacciato, poi è arrivato secondo in una Serie A scrausa dove stava combinando il disastro totale, adesso altra stagione piatta come Spalletti nel 2019, ma per arrivare dove?
Non dico che dobbiamo andare a prendere Conte ma le società che vogliono vincere non confermano Pioli perché sta vivendo una favola, c'è un tempo per arrivare quarti e un tempo per la caccia grossa, quarto posto al Milan non significa vincere, i conti a posto non sono una vittoria.
Spiace perché sono sicuro che in dirigenza non capiranno questo, sono troppo attaccati agli uomini buoni, lui, Ibra, ma quando ti stacchi? quando capisci che serve più pressione? più ambizione? ma che mordente può avere una squadra che dopo 2 anni ha ancora Ibra in infermeria? Pioli che sembra l'allenatore del secolo, boh, mi sta bene finire questa stagione con Pioli ma bisogna cominciare a guardarsi attorno, al Milan di allenatori perdenti straconfermati non ne voglio vedere, confermati per il nulla, confermati quando in passato saltavano degli Spalletti perché qualcuno voleva vincere.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,lo chiedo con molto rammarico, perché una brava persona davvero,e ha resuscitato il Milan 2 anni fa,ma secondo me a fine stagione bisogna separarsi con Pioli. Il massimo lo ha dato,di più non può fare.
> A noi serve un allenatore abituato a stare in alto.
> Perdere lo scudetto così fa troppo male,andando in campo con sufficienza e arroganza...qui trovo moltissime responsabilità del Coach


alla fine tireremo le somme 

i risultati in un anno non ingannano

per ora abbiamo un primo posto in campionato e un ultimo posto indecente in champions

il problema è che l'ultimo posto rimane mentre il primo può peggiorare

alla fine vedremo..io lo cambierei sono sincero..ma ma se i risultati saranno a suo favore è giusto che resti credo


----------



## Simo98 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ma se contro le big facciamo sempre partitoni e contro le piccole fatichiamo, secondo voi è problema dell'allenatore? Secondo me proprio il contrario


----------



## Masanijey (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ok, già capito che fino a settimana prossima sarà impossibile leggere il forum.


----------



## Emmebi (20 Febbraio 2022)

Abbiamo una squadra che da due anni e mezzo sta overperformando, in questo Pioli ha molti più meriti che colpe.


----------



## ILMAGO (20 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo me abbiamo una rosa al massimo da quarto posto, inutile ora aggrapparsi a pioli…. 

Troppi giocatori mediocri. A parte Leao la nostra trequarti/attacco è qualitativamente di livello paragonabile a squadre da salvezza. Messias, Salemakers, ma dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma se contro le big facciamo sempre partitoni e contro le piccole fatichiamo, secondo voi è problema dell'allenatore? Secondo me proprio il contrario



Pioli dovrebbe essere giudicato nel contesto generale del Milan. Per me lui sta dando il meglio di se ad una proprietà che non intende spendere per ottenere di più.


----------



## Simo98 (20 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Simo98 (20 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## ILMAGO (20 Febbraio 2022)

Manca qualità.

Anno scorso si diceva che pioli era innamorato di krunic e salemakers. Era così tanto innamorato del belga che è bastato prendere uno a caso dal Crotone per non fargli più vedere il campo. Chiaramente era innamorato del belga semplicemente perche aveva casticoso come alternativa. Ora è chiarissimo. Qui ci si esaltava su “uomo che da equilibrio”…. 

Vorrei vedere pioli con una rosa migliore, per giudicarlo. La mia sensazione è che il Milan, tolto 7-8 elementi ha una rosa media da livello Europa league al massimo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Serve un profilo internazionale che possa portare in un'altra dimensione i nostri già bravi e giovani giocatori.
> E' chiaro che dal prossimo allenatore non mi aspetterei una gestione come quella attuale, cioè Diaz sulla trequarti e Kessie riserva, ma si vede che sono conservativi ora, infatti ancora giochiamo con degli ex rossoneri, segno che ci interessa il piazzamento e poco altro, come se arrivare quarti possa portare ancora entusiasmo ad una squadra che non ne ha più da tempo.
> Non vedo nemmeno io Pioli in un altro Milan più competitivo di questo, un Milan non da compitino, conservativo, internazionale, un po' come Spalletti ai tempi delle melme, lo cacciarono dopo alcuni piazzamenti Champs, è così, non si sta screditando il lavoro di nessuno, dà solo fastidio che un certo tipo di perbenismo possa poi falsare le decisioni da prendere, infatti è la dirigenza che deve fare lo scatto e deve convincersi, senza paura e senza attaccarsi troppo agli "uomini buoni" che li hanno portati in alto (AL QUARTO POSTO).


per me Conte sarebbe il profile ideale. non lo possiamo pagare quindi non verrà mai,m,a serve quel tipo di allenatore lì..Pioli è troppo buono per stare in un mondo di squali come questo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> per me Conte sarebbe il profile ideale. non lo possiamo pagare quindi non verrà mai,m,a serve quel tipo di allenatore lì..Pioli è troppo buono per stare in un mondo di squali come questo



Un allenatore non dovrebbe mai essere troppo amico dei calciatori.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Un allenatore non dovrebbe mai essere troppo amico dei calciatori.


esatto,Pioli è troppo amico. uno come Conte dopo le leziosità di Leao se lo sarebbe mangiato


----------



## Calemme (20 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> esatto,Pioli è troppo amico. uno come Conte dopo le leziosità di Leao se lo sarebbe mangiato


Con uno come Conte Leao neanche gioca probabilmente, idem Theo. Questo Milan è nato con un certo tipo di gioco, Conte apporterebbe mentalità vincente, ma con questo tipo di gioco e questi giocatori c’entra poco, sulla carta.


----------



## Solo (20 Febbraio 2022)

È inutile farsi illusioni, Pioli rimane lì dov'è.


----------



## Dexter (20 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,lo chiedo con molto rammarico, perché una brava persona davvero,e ha resuscitato il Milan 2 anni fa,ma secondo me a fine stagione bisogna separarsi con Pioli. Il massimo lo ha dato,di più non può fare.
> A noi serve un allenatore abituato a stare in alto.
> Perdere lo scudetto così fa troppo male,andando in campo con sufficienza e arroganza...qui trovo moltissime responsabilità del Coach


Prima di giudicarlo totalmente inadatto vorrei vederlo con una rosa più competitiva. Tanto anche Guardiola sarebbe vincolato a schierare Messias, Diaz e co., dubito cambierebbe qualcosa. Il salto deve farlo la società con (almeno) due grandissimi acquisti. Chiariamo: Pioli é quello che é...ma sarebbe bastato se si fosse fatto mercato nelle ultime due sessioni, ne sono certo.


----------



## hiei87 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Non so. Onestamente questa è una rosa da quarto-quinto posto, quindi Pioli sta facendo anche più del dovuto. Certo è anche che a lui più di tanto non si può chiedere. Probabilmente anche avesse la rosa del Manchester city, riuscirebbe a non vincere niente.
Per il progetto Eliott, non vedo molti allenatori migliori di Pioli.


----------



## sampapot (20 Febbraio 2022)

secondo me Pioli fa già troppo con la rosa che ha a disposizione....certo...non è esente da colpe perché l'approccio alla partita è stato fiacco, soprattutto se consideriamo che la salernitana è ultima in classifica!!
Oggi purtroppo Maignan è incappato in una "giornata no" e gran colpa di questa mezza sconfitta è sua (ad un certo punto mi sembrava di avere in porta il 99)...una giornata storta capita a tutti, basta che sia solo un episodio.
Io aspetterei fine maggio per trarre delle conclusioni...o prima se falliamo i 2 obiettivi rimasti


----------



## Pungiglione (20 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,lo chiedo con molto rammarico, perché una brava persona davvero,e ha resuscitato il Milan 2 anni fa,ma secondo me a fine stagione bisogna separarsi con Pioli. Il massimo lo ha dato,di più non può fare.
> A noi serve un allenatore abituato a stare in alto.
> Perdere lo scudetto così fa troppo male,andando in campo con sufficienza e arroganza...qui trovo moltissime responsabilità del Coach


Io prenderei Klopp, ma sappiamo tutti benissimo che le alternative a pioli sono Di Francesco, Shevchenko , Bonera , Fonsega Thiago Motta De Zerbi ecc ecc

Pioli fa giocare il Milan come non si vedeva da anni, nonostante una rosa di scappati di casa tranne qualche elemento. Impensabile vincere lo scudetto "per forza" con due attaccanti pensionati , rebic sempre rotto, messias dal Crotone e Diaz che non ne azzecca una, con Romagna capitano già alla Lazie e il centrocampista titolare anche lui in ciabatte già ceduto chissà dove. Perdi il trequartista titolare e te lo rimpiazzano con sto quarzo, perdi il perno centrale della difesa e ti comprano sto quarzo. Già confermare il secondo posto sarebbe buono. Ragazzi non fomentiamo cose strane che il Giampaolo bis è un rischio mooolto più reale di conte guardiola o klopp


----------



## diavolo (20 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> - Milan overperforma da marzo 2020
> - Siamo una squadra da quarto posto al livello di Roma e Lazio
> - Pioli out, Maldini incompetente, società di tirchi (questa almeno è vera)
> - Arriveremo a malapena al quarto posto
> ...


Ad altri invece basta leggere un bilancio con saldo positivo per raggiungere la pace dei sensi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2022)

Illusi, quando andrà via Pioli ci sarà di nuovo il ballo degli ex.

Bonera è già pronto


----------



## Davidoff (20 Febbraio 2022)

Per me Pioli non ha l’ossessione alla vittoria di un Conte e questo lo limita nel conquistare trofei, ma c’è anche da dire che abbiamo troppe lacune ancora. Storicamente il Milan lo scudetto lo vince solo se e’ molto piu’ forte delle altre, cosa che al momento assolutamente non siamo, troppi giocatori mediocri, specialmente in attacco. Se non si prendono punta, trq ed esterno destro forti il salto di qualita’ ce lo scordiamo.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,lo chiedo con molto rammarico, perché una brava persona davvero,e ha resuscitato il Milan 2 anni fa,ma secondo me a fine stagione bisogna separarsi con Pioli. Il massimo lo ha dato,di più non può fare.
> A noi serve un allenatore abituato a stare in alto.
> Perdere lo scudetto così fa troppo male,andando in campo con sufficienza e arroganza...qui trovo moltissime responsabilità del Coach


Una società che punta a vincere ringrazierebbe Pioli per il lavoro svolto e lo saluterebbe,ma una società che vuole vincere appunto,quì troppo spesso ci si dimentica del "progetto vegetali",che non è altro che il progetto "stazionare tra il 2o e 5o posto",ma a tanti piace,perché mica siamo il Milan,la seconda squadra più titolata al mondo(ancora per pochissimo, o forse non lo siamo già più) che non vince na mazza da 15 anni.


----------



## Mika (20 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,lo chiedo con molto rammarico, perché una brava persona davvero,e ha resuscitato il Milan 2 anni fa,ma secondo me a fine stagione bisogna separarsi con Pioli. Il massimo lo ha dato,di più non può fare.
> A noi serve un allenatore abituato a stare in alto.
> Perdere lo scudetto così fa troppo male,andando in campo con sufficienza e arroganza...qui trovo moltissime responsabilità del Coach


Se dobbiamo esonerare un allenatore per ogni stagioni che non vinciamo lo scudetto perché noi tifosi lo vogliamo cambieremo allenatore ogni anno.

La società ha chiesto a Pioli la qualificazione in CL e un progetto di crescita che sta avvenendo, il rinnovo un mese fa è il segno che la società vuole continuare con lui e anche a me tifoso mi va bene. La squadra è ancora incompleta, manca un centravanti da 20 goal e un esterno destro che la metta dentro. Manca un DC che possa fare coppia con Tomori.

E' a stampa e noi tifosi che vogliamo lo scudetto non la società AC Milan altrimenti avrebbero fatto mercato a Gennaio in maniera massiva per sopperire alle falle di rosa che abbiamo.

Questi tipi di topic li capisco e in parte li condivido in quanto tifoso, ma vengono fatti ogni volta che non si vince. E' giusto però sfogare la delusione, fino a che siamo noi tifosi a farlo, l'importante è che dirigenza non sia volubile come noi e non cambia allenatori dopo ogni pareggio.


----------



## kipstar (20 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ad agosto scrivevo che per me il Milan era da scudetto ma il limite per l'obiettivo era proprio l'allenatore. Non si diventa vincenti per caso, da un giorno all'altro, o per congiunture astrali favorevoli.
> 
> Se vuoi fare il salto di qualità è ovvio che serva un vincente in panchina.


o che chi è in panchina si trasformi in un vincente.
al momento mi viene da dire che o si cambia qualcosa o c'è ancora da aspettare per poter vincere qualcosa.
però l'obbiettivo mi pare siano i primi 4 posti. se ci arriviamo trovo giusto confermarlo.


----------



## Milanoide (20 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Credo Pioli resterà a lungo al Milan.
> 
> Sul mordente e l'attitudine alla vittoria posso concordare ma Pioli non è quel tipo di Allenatore alla conte.
> Pioli oggi non parla di garra ma di errori tecnici.


E secondo me Pioli ha ragione.
Avrà dei limiti nel preparare queste partite dove serve tenere la concentrazione alta?
Sono sostanzialmente gli stessi che Bergomi descrisse riferendosi a Spalletti che all'Inter aveva una squadra con un livello tecnico e di esperienza (senza sconfinare nella geriatria) di molto superiore al nostro attuale. I punti persi nelle partitine.
Ma attenti a quello che lascia un Conte.
Da un lato mentalità e sicurezza nei propri mezzi.
Dal altro lato, insoddisfazione permanente ed abbandono della nave al conseguimento del primo risultato,
Che abbia l'ansia di confermarsi?


----------



## Milanlove (20 Febbraio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> o che chi è in panchina si trasformi in un vincente.
> al momento mi viene da dire che o si cambia qualcosa o c'è ancora da aspettare per poter vincere qualcosa.
> però l'obbiettivo mi pare siano i primi 4 posti. se ci arriviamo trovo giusto confermarlo.


La verità è che l'obbiettivo nostro non lo si conosce. Nessuno al Milan ha avuto le palle di dirlo ai tifosi. 
La proprietà è praticamente muta e vabbè, si sa. 
La dirigenza parla ogni morte di papa e quando lo fa, l'intento velato, è quasi sempre solo quello di giustificarsi con i tifosi sul perchè compriamo poco o male a causa della proprietà. 
La squadra parla di scudetto solo quando siamo primi. 
L'allenatore idem. Ieri grottescamente si è lamentato che devono essere i giornalisti a lanciare a parole il Milan verso lo scudetto. Devono essere i giornalisti a caricare e stimolare i calciatori. Non vuole essere lui perché così se lo scudetto non arriva lui ha già pronta in conferenza stampa la frasetta "siete stati voi a dire che puntavamo allo scudetto, noi puntavamo ad arrivare al X posto" (X= posizione raggiunta a fine campionato), in modo tale da evitare che si parli di fallimento. 

Se non ci poniamo noi degli obiettivi, è difficile raggiungere qualcosa. Possiamo solo sperare nel suicidio dell'Inter. Nei derby, tra andata e ritorno quest'anno questa "tattica" ha funzionato, speriamo che funzioni anche per il campionato a questo punto...


----------



## Zenos (20 Febbraio 2022)

Lo sapete che non verrà mai esonerato vero? Proprio perché è un allenatore che non rompe le scatole,sta al suo posto, buono con tutti.
Quello che si è permesso di muovere qualche critica (Zorro) è stato cacciato a pedate.
Elio non ha interessi sportivi, e chi li segue è parte di questo scempio.
Torno in riva al fiume...


----------



## iceman. (20 Febbraio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> È inutile farsi illusioni, Pioli rimane lì dov'è.


Tanto le alternative le conosciamo, Marcellino pane e vino, Giampelo, etc.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> E secondo me Pioli ha ragione.
> Avrà dei limiti nel preparare queste partite dove serve tenere la concentrazione alta?
> Sono sostanzialmente gli stessi che Bergomi descrisse riferendosi a Spalletti che all'Inter aveva una squadra con un livello tecnico e di esperienza (senza sconfinare nella geriatria) di molto superiore al nostro attuale. I punti persi nelle partitine.
> Ma attenti a quello che lascia un Conte.
> ...


Ci manca la lettura dei momenti perchè ci mancano un grande centrocampista e perchè abbiamo perso il leader indiscusso della difesa : simon kjaer.
Giocare con romagnoli non è la stessa cosa.

In mezzo al campo invece ci serve uno che sappia dominare la scena palla al piede sotto ritmo.
Bennacer ieri è stato da mani nei capelli.
Perde tempi di gioco in quantità industriale.

E anche qua qualcuno ha sottovalutato l'uscita di calha che si abbassava e faceva quel che non può fare diaz.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Lo sapete che non verrà mai esonerato vero? Proprio perché è un allenatore che non rompe le scatole,sta al suo posto, buono con tutti.
> Quello che si è permesso di muovere qualche critica (Zorro) è stato cacciato a pedate.
> Elio non ha interessi sportivi, e chi li segue è parte di questo scempio.
> Torno in riva al fiume...


E temo sarà una lunga estate in riva al fiume,purtroppo.


----------



## Zenos (20 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E temo sarà una lunga estate in riva al fiume,purtroppo.


Ci hanno detto che tutto questo fa parte del percorso,gli ultimi 2 mercati sono normali,che a Giugno ci sarà spazio per gli acquisti top per fare sto benedetto salto. Vediamo. Io ho altre sensazioni.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,lo chiedo con molto rammarico, perché una brava persona davvero,e ha resuscitato il Milan 2 anni fa,ma secondo me a fine stagione bisogna separarsi con Pioli. Il massimo lo ha dato,di più non può fare.
> A noi serve un allenatore abituato a stare in alto.
> Perdere lo scudetto così fa troppo male,andando in campo con sufficienza e arroganza...qui trovo moltissime responsabilità del Coach


Prima voglio la firma Di Antonio Conte e 100milioni destinati al mercato, poi esonero Pioli


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2022)

Io comunque attenderei prima la semifinale di Coppa Italia per vedere se c'è una minima speranza di poter fare un piccolo salto di qualità a livello di ambizioni. O se siamo proprio senza speranza.

In ogni caso, non sarebbe un delitto pensare ad un addio consensuale dopo 3 anni. I cicli durano poco anche per vincenti. Figuriamoci per gli altri.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io comunque attenderei prima la semifinale di Coppa Italia per vedere se c'è una minima speranza di poter fare un piccolo salto di qualità a livello di ambizioni. O se siamo proprio senza speranza.
> 
> In ogni caso, non sarebbe un delitto pensare ad un addio consensuale dopo 3 anni. I cicli durano poco anche per vincenti. Figuriamoci per gli altri.


Addio consensuale?E a Pioli chi glielo fa fare di rinunciare alla nostra panchina?Mica va al Real Madrid o al Bayern se ci lascia,siamo in un vicolo cieco.


----------



## unbreakable (20 Febbraio 2022)

la volontà di vincere qualcosa si evince pure dal calciomercato..rispetto all'inter abbiamo una rosa più corta..qua gli unici da esonerare sono i proprietari o fake o reali .datemi uno sceicco reale o uno che voglia realmente vincere come il cinese indebitato fdell'inter che almeno lui qualcosa ha tirato su..pur con i debiti e tutto..senza la volontà non si fa niente nel calcio ed a noi manca principalmente la volontà della proprietà..
berlusconi avrà avut tanti difetti l'ultimo ma quando si fanno ste figurette mi manca terribilmente , lui non le tollerava almeno il primo berlusconi quello che ci ha fatto godere per tanti anni..


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Febbraio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> la volontà di vincere qualcosa si evince pure dal calciomercato..rispetto all'inter abbiamo una rosa più corta..qua gli unici da esonerare sono i proprietari o fake o reali .datemi uno sceicco reale o uno che voglia realmente vincere come il cinese indebitato fdell'inter che almeno lui qualcosa ha tirato su..pur con i debiti e tutto..senza la volontà non si fa niente nel calcio ed a noi manca principalmente la volontà della proprietà..
> berlusconi avrà avut tanti difetti l'ultimo ma quando si fanno ste figurette mi manca terribilmente , lui non le tollerava almeno il primo berlusconi quello che ci ha fatto godere per tanti anni..


E pensa che c'è chi si schifa dello sceicco del Psg perché offre 60 mln annui a Mbappe.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Febbraio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> la volontà di vincere qualcosa si evince pure dal calciomercato..rispetto all'inter abbiamo una rosa più corta..qua gli unici da esonerare sono i proprietari o fake o reali .datemi uno sceicco reale o uno che voglia realmente vincere come il cinese indebitato fdell'inter che almeno lui qualcosa ha tirato su..pur con i debiti e tutto..senza la volontà non si fa niente nel calcio ed a noi manca principalmente la volontà della proprietà..
> berlusconi avrà avut tanti difetti l'ultimo ma quando si fanno ste figurette mi manca terribilmente , lui non le tollerava almeno il primo berlusconi quello che ci ha fatto godere per tanti anni..



Lasciamo perdere la proprietà,che ormai sappiamo bene come ragionano.
Ma un conte tirava fuori il sangue dalle rape.

Ed è questo che a noi manca,manca la mentalità vincente che ti porta l'allenatore di turno.
ma tra gattuso,inzaghi,seedorf,brocchi,montella,mihajlovich,giampaolo e ora Pioli,quale mentalità hanno portato questi cessi (di allenatori) al Milan ? 
Solo quella del "vorrei ma non posso"

Noi abbiamo un perdente nato in panchina,un perdente su tutta la linea che si accontenta e sta zitto per mantenersi il posto.
Per giunta un allenatore interista.

E' passato al livello successivo solamente quando è arrivato Ibra.
Perchè è stato praticamente Ibra a prendere il posto dell'allenatore e motivare la squadra,altrimenti campa cavallo......


----------



## Davidoff (20 Febbraio 2022)

Se proprietà, dirigenti e allenatore in primis non puntano allo scudetto è logico che i giocatori non stiano concentrati sull’obiettivo, specialmente quando sono giovani e non hanno mai vinto. E occhio, se non si vince quest’anno la prossima stagione tornano i ladri che, avendo molto più budget di noi, ci metteranno poco a scavalcarci. Quando c***o torneremo a festeggiare uno scudetto se non approfittiamo nemmeno delle annate favorevoli?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Febbraio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Se proprietà, dirigenti e allenatore in primis non puntano allo scudetto è logico che i giocatori non stiano concentrati sull’obiettivo, specialmente quando sono giovani e non hanno mai vinto. E occhio, se non si vince quest’anno la prossima stagione tornano i ladri che, avendo molto più budget di noi, ci metteranno poco a scavalcarci. *Quando c***o torneremo a festeggiare uno scudetto se non approfittiamo nemmeno delle annate favorevoli?*



Forse tra una decina di anni. Forse.
Ed è stato Maldini stesso a fartelo capire questa estate,mentre l'Inter si indeboliva,anzichè approfittarne e ritardare la conquista della loro 2° stella,ha sprecato tutta l'estate andando dietro ai Billy Ballo di turno per poi arrivare all'ultimo giorno di mercato e puntare tutto sul piano Z con l'arrivo di Messias 

La vittoria del campionato dell'Inda è tutta merito nostro.
Gli abbiamo steso il tappeto rosso e fatto anche l'inchino finale.


----------



## folletto (20 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,lo chiedo con molto rammarico, perché una brava persona davvero,e ha resuscitato il Milan 2 anni fa,ma secondo me a fine stagione bisogna separarsi con Pioli. Il massimo lo ha dato,di più non può fare.
> A noi serve un allenatore abituato a stare in alto.
> Perdere lo scudetto così fa troppo male,andando in campo con sufficienza e arroganza...qui trovo moltissime responsabilità del Coach


Figurati se lo cacciano, non ci credo manco se lo vedo. E poi, sinceramente, di top allenatori non ce ne sono.
Dobbiamo tenerci lui ed i suoi preparatori


----------



## JoKeR (20 Febbraio 2022)

Con tutti i limiti di Padre Pioli, se dopo l’anno scorso e il ritorno in Champions non fai un mercato vero (non i riscatti) nè in estate nè a gennaio.. dove vuoi andare?
Se le lacune rimangono ed anzi alcune aumentano, come il trequartista, il centrale titolare, dove vuoi andare?
Il Milan è un cane che si morde volutamente la coda.
Ieri abbiamo buttato due punti perché non abbiamo una coppia di centrali titolari presentabile, perché non abbiamo un trequartista presentabile, perché non abbiamo un attacco presentabile.
Per lo scudetto intendo.
Anche le altre squadre hanno limiti e lacune, ma rose più equilibrate, con meno lacune e più qualità in avanti,
È un dato di fatto.

chiudo dicendo che è impensabile giocare dal primo dicembre in avanti senza il leader della difesa.
Ma avete visto i due gol di ieri per Dio??????
Siamo allo sbando come fase difensiva, a prescindere dal filtro del centrocampo.


----------



## Raryof (20 Febbraio 2022)

Su una cosa Pioli ha rispettato le aspettative, quando c'era da vincere non lo ha fatto, quando c'era da togliersi da una competizione lo ha fatto, quando c'è stato da steccare qualche partita semplice in piena lotta scudetto ha toppato e ha perso la squadra, ha toppato tutte le scelte nei ruoli chiave dove non ci sta palesemente capendo più nulla, da Diaz che non segna da 5 MESI! a Kessie che non ha voglia di stare qui e tira indietro la gamba, per finire con il capitano che è ormai solo un ingombro.
Il delitto è continuare con l'ossessione per questo modulo, con interpreti mancanti sotto tanti punti di vista, il delitto è preferire Romagna a Kalulu, l'avere Ibra fuori come se dovessimo pagarlo per vivere, per dargli la pensione, ma in quale altre società di alto livello al mondo hanno un Eto'o a libro paga per stare fuori?!?
Da un certo punto di vista steccare certe partite è normale, vincere invece sarebbe anormale, io sarei sorpreso se Pioli non si intestardisse o avesse le palle di andare in società a dire "occhio perché di Kessie e Romagna me ne faccio poco, non hanno la testa qui..", invece no, perché l'imperativo è il quarto posto e tornare a splendere, fare un altro mercato misterioso da finta grande squadra quando però la base tecnica a livello manageriale è debole e non garantisce continuità nella crescita del gruppo o dei giovani.
A me dà fastidio che si tratti una qualificazione alla Champions come se fosse un miracolo sportivo e che questo dia pure modo a un non vincente di rimanere qui, godersi il Milan, non avere ambizioni, avere pure la possibilità di uscire da ultimo in Champions e di non dover fare altro che il normalizzatore pretino, ma prima o poi la corda si spezza o peggio, si rischierà di avere sempre lo stesso livello di gioco e la stessa non fame sportiva se tutti i giocatori o se ne vanno a 0 o pensano di essere superiori ad una società che tratta SEMPRE al ribasso.
Ma che garanzie di vittoria puoi avere se tratti sempre al ribasso con i giocatori? non ne hai, puoi prendere i giovani e poi perderli a 0, ma dove si va? a festeggiare 5 qualificazioni alla Champions di fila? si torna a tirare fuori le tabelle di Galliani che sparlava di super Milan sempre in Cemps sempre tra i top teams semper presentis??!
Non sono convinto dal progetto sportivo con Pioli e non mi piace quello che sta proponendo con una squadra che sulla carta potrebbe giocare in tante maniere e invece sistematicamente si priva di un titolare a cc e un attaccante davanti, questo per far posto ad un'ala belga che potrebbe giusto fare il chierichetto o ad un giocatorino senza arte né parte che pesta pesta ma non arriva MAI sulla palla.
Ripeto, per me Pioli il salto non lo farà mai, vive la favola, punto, al Milan vanno bene i valori umani e la tranquillità ma se poi diventa negativa per la squadra ciaone, quando si diceva che Ibra fosse l'allenatore non si sbagliava, la squadra ieri ha giocato senza leader, come se potesse fare ricreazione che tanto non sarebbe successo nulla, a 'sto Milan servono giocatori veri e non mezzi giocatori da lanciare, servono giocatori che non diano dubbi sul sistema di gioco e sulla loro disponibilità a proseguire con la squadra a lungo.
Il terrore che ho io è che verrà confermato finché arriverà in Champions mentre si dovrebbe fare il cambio il prima possibile come fece l'Inter qualche anno fa, grazie e arrivederci ma non vali il Milan, qui si punta più in alto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Febbraio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Figurati se lo cacciano, non ci credo manco se lo vedo. *E poi, sinceramente, di top allenatori non ce ne sono*.
> Dobbiamo tenerci lui ed i suoi preparatori



Magari bisognerebbe provare ad entrare in un ristorante stellato per ricercare qualche allenatore top.
Se invece la ricerca si fa dentro i bidoni dell'umido dei vicini di casa,sicuramente un allenatore top non salterà fuori.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ragazzi, io vi faccio una domanda che di solito detesto perché fatta sempre a sproposito quando non si hanno argomenti e si vuole difendere a prescindere l'allenatore di turno con una scusa: chi ci sarà di disponibile in estate di allenatori superiori a Pioli? Ve la faccio perché stavolta per me ha un senso, perché sono tutti accasati. Di scommesse non ne tenterei, soprattutto di allenatori esteri (anche se devo dire che a me piace molto Conceicao). 

Sui limiti di Pioli non dico niente in questo topic perché l'ho scritto altre volte, è un allenatore medio-buono con tutti i limiti di un allenatore medio-buono, come medio-buona è anche la rosa, che in campionati di 7-8 anni fa avrebbe fatto fatica ad arrivare quarta.


----------



## El picinin (20 Febbraio 2022)

Credo che qualcuno viva sulle nuvole,via Pioli? Ok per prendere chi,una scommessa sicuramente,questa squadra con Mourinho,Allegri,Sarri e briscola cantante faticherebbe ad arrivare 5, cacci Pioli se hai una società che il prossimo hanno caccia 100 milioni ed ha l'obbligo di vincere,ma non è il nostro caso.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, io vi faccio una domanda che di solito detesto perché fatta sempre a sproposito quando non si hanno argomenti e si vuole difendere a prescindere l'allenatore di turno con una scusa: chi ci sarà di disponibile in estate di allenatori superiori a Pioli? Ve la faccio perché stavolta per me ha un senso, perché sono tutti accasati. Di scommesse non ne tenterei, soprattutto di allenatori esteri (anche se devo dire che a me piace molto Conceicao).
> 
> Sui limiti di Pioli non dico niente in questo topic perché l'ho scritto altre volte, è un allenatore medio-buono con tutti i limiti di un allenatore medio-buono, come medio-buona è anche la rosa, che in campionati di 7-8 anni fa avrebbe fatto fatica ad arrivare quarta.


Zizù? è bravo o tutto culo?
Io i miei 10 milioni li darei a Conte comunque.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo virtualmente primi in classifica e si parla di esonero di pioli.
E giochiamo con Messias e Diaz titolari.
Un minimo di obiettività, su.


----------



## Raryof (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, io vi faccio una domanda che di solito detesto perché fatta sempre a sproposito quando non si hanno argomenti e si vuole difendere a prescindere l'allenatore di turno con una scusa: chi ci sarà di disponibile in estate di allenatori superiori a Pioli? Ve la faccio perché stavolta per me ha un senso, perché sono tutti accasati. Di scommesse non ne tenterei, soprattutto di allenatori esteri (anche se devo dire che a me piace molto Conceicao).
> 
> Sui limiti di Pioli non dico niente in questo topic perché l'ho scritto altre volte, è un allenatore medio-buono con tutti i limiti di un allenatore medio-buono, come medio-buona è anche la rosa, che in campionati di 7-8 anni fa avrebbe fatto fatica ad arrivare quarta.


Conte a fine stagione si libera sicuramente.
Comunque Pioli senza trqrts è un allenatore finito, non ha sbocchi, infatti avrebbe voluto che il turco rimanesse per poter fare sempre lo stesso gioco e invece si è ritrovato Diaz che sotto di lui non è cresciuto neanche un po', nemmeno con la 10 sulle spalle e le chiavi in mano, questo è uno dei motivi per cui considero piatta questione stagione, irrilevante, sia perché abbiamo gente che è già ex sia perché non c'è intenzione di provare a vincere ma di far finta di, in questa situazione è impossibile creare le premesse per poter ambire a vincere qualcosa già ora.
Questa è una rosa che a fine stagione va rivoltata, va rivoltato il sistema di gioco, vanno inseriti almeno 3-4 giocatori in zone di campo dove c'è il vuoto o ci sono giocatorini senza nome e cognome, del Milan pandemico del 2020 non è rimasto più nulla perché non è possibile pensare di giocare in quella maniera e con le stesse motivazioni, il turco dava più credibilità al reparto ed era altra roba difensivamente, Diaz non dà nulla, anche lo stesso Saele o le punte che sono oltre che vecchie pure improponibili per una stagione intera.
A me il 4231 difensivamente fa paura, io non posso vedere un mingherlino sulla trequarti e poi due giocatori che non hanno le caratteristiche fisiche di Kessie che difendono in mezzo al campo, con le ali che fanno i terzini e il numero 10 fermo che non tocca boccia, dai è ridicolo. Diaz è della stessa pasta di Suso, va bene per il futsal, hanno valutato male il giocatore e in cuor mio spero che Adli possa prendere il suo posto molto alla svelta. Direi anche basta giocatori spagnoli offensivi, ma non sono bastati Samu? Suso? Diaz?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Zizù? è bravo o tutto culo?
> Io i miei 10 milioni li darei a Conte comunque.


Può essere...il problema è che non è stato mai testato in realtà diverse da Madrid. Se la nazionale dovesse andar fuori dai mondiali potrebbe esserci anche Mancini. Comunque mettiamoci l'anima in pace che Pioli minimo un altro anno se lo fa.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Può essere...il problema è che non è stato mai testato in realtà diverse da Madrid. Se la nazionale dovesse andar fuori dai mondiali potrebbe esserci anche Mancini. Comunque mettiamoci l'anima in pace che Pioli minimo un altro anno se lo fa.


ma certo che rimane, e comunque il problema maggiore sta sempre nel non mercato secondo me.


----------



## El picinin (20 Febbraio 2022)

La domanda da farsi e solo una,pensate che con la politica societaria attuale si può vincere lo scudetto il prossimo anno ?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Conte a fine stagione si libera sicuramente.
> Comunque Pioli senza trqrts è un allenatore finito, non ha sbocchi, infatti avrebbe voluto che il turco rimanesse per poter fare sempre lo stesso gioco e invece si è ritrovato Diaz che sotto di lui non è cresciuto neanche un po', nemmeno con la 10 sulle spalle e le chiavi in mano, questo è uno dei motivi per cui considero piatta questione stagione, irrilevante, sia perché abbiamo gente che è già ex sia perché non c'è intenzione di provare a vincere ma di far finta di, in questa situazione è impossibile creare le premesse per poter ambire a vincere qualcosa già ora.
> Questa è una rosa che a fine stagione va rivoltata, va rivoltato il sistema di gioco, vanno inseriti almeno 3-4 giocatori in zone di campo dove c'è il vuoto o ci sono giocatorini senza nome e cognome, del Milan pandemico del 2020 non è rimasto più nulla perché non è possibile pensare di giocare in quella maniera e con le stesse motivazioni, il turco dava più credibilità al reparto ed era altra roba difensivamente, Diaz non dà nulla, anche lo stesso Saele o le punte che sono oltre che vecchie pure improponibili per una stagione intera.
> A me il 4231 difensivamente fa paura, io non posso vedere un mingherlino sulla trequarti e poi due giocatori che non hanno le caratteristiche fisiche di Kessie che difendono in mezzo al campo, con le ali che fanno i terzini e il numero 10 fermo che non tocca boccia, dai è ridicolo. Diaz è della stessa pasta di Suso, va bene per il futsal, hanno valutato male il giocatore e in cuor mio spero che Adli possa prendere il suo posto molto alla svelta. Direi anche basta giocatori spagnoli offensivi, ma non sono bastati Samu? Suso? Diaz?


Vabbé lasciamo stare il turco che è meglio sia andato via, come hai detto tu aveva il vantaggio solo di essere di quel ruolo ma il resto lasciamo perdere....il problema è che non l'hai sostituito, bastava benissimo anche un Zaccagni ma non si è voluto prendere nessuno. E Diaz è palesemente fuori ruolo come trequartista, va bene a partita iniziata per scombinare le carte come nel derby, perché almeno a differenza del turco qualche colpo da n. 10 lo ha, se avessimo avuto il turco sulla trequarti aspettando le sue "invenzioni" nella famosa partita con la Juve saremmo andati ancora in Europa League. Comunque hai ragione sul fatto che fra le colpe di Pioli c'è il fossilizzarsi sul 4231 con questi giocatori. 
Conte si libera? Potrebbe anche succedere ma al momento non lo sappiamo, potrebbe anche liberarsi Mancini che secondo me sarebbe l'unico realistico con un certo palmares e abitudine a vincere. Conte o Zidane con questa proprietà che non investe difficilmente arrivano. Ma tanto ragioniamo di aria fritta, se non fa disastri Pioli si fa almeno un altro anno perché di vincere lo scudetto non glielo chiede nessuno in società. Piuttosto bisognerebbe pensare alla rivoluzione in rosa di cui giustamente parli, anzi in realtà più che rivoluzione sarebbero dei ritocchi importanti, di cui avremmo avuto bisogno già a gennaio e che colpevolmente sono stati rinviati perché a questa proprietà di vincere non interessa, ma solo di garantirsi i soldi della CL, quindi primi o quarti per loro non cambia.


----------



## folletto (20 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Magari bisognerebbe provare ad entrare in un ristorante stellato per ricercare qualche allenatore top.
> Se invece la ricerca si fa dentro i bidoni dell'umido dei vicini di casa,sicuramente un allenatore top non salterà fuori.





El picinin ha scritto:


> Credo che qualcuno viva sulle nuvole,via Pioli? Ok per prendere chi,una scommessa sicuramente,questa squadra con Mourinho,Allegri,Sarri e briscola cantante faticherebbe ad arrivare 5, cacci Pioli se hai una società che il prossimo hanno caccia 100 milioni ed ha l'obbligo di vincere,ma non è il nostro caso.



Io credo che come spesso accade la verità sta nel mezzo, o meglio, non c'è una verità. Io ho scritto che i top allenatori non esistono; secondo voi un Guardiola con questo Milan vincerebbe lo scudetto? Secondo me no e forse farebbe peggio di Pioli, e così tanti che vengono considerati top e che guadagnano 10 milioni netti l'anno e che non verrebbero mai al Milan. Per uno solo farei follie e si chiama Jurgen Klopp perché è un grande motivatore oltre ad essere bravo e a differenza di altri "top" farebbe bene anche con poco talento a disposizione. Forse anche un Conte potrebbe fare al caso nostro ma mi fa ribrezzo oltre a muoversi solo per cifre assurde sia di ingaggio che di investimenti di mercato. Pioli non è un vincente, ha dei limiti abbastanza evidenti e instaura con i giocatori un rapporto che può essere controproducente e i giocatori lo adorano ma non lo "temono". Forse per noi potrebbero andar bene tipi come Juric e Tudor, bravi e capaci a motivare ma sarebbe da vedere come si muoverebbero in una piazza come Milano e credo che non accetterebbero un Ibra titolare quando vuole lui. 
Temo che Klopp difficilmente si sveglierà una mattina e dirà vado al Milan a vincere con la sua rosa il campionato Italiano anche se ne sarebbe capace a differenza di altri presunti fenomeni.
Detto questo io Pioli lo caccerei ieri ma non saprei chi prendere al suo posto oggi come oggi.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Serve la FAME, noi qui abbiamo uno che di fame ne ha solo se deve salvarsi le chiappe, un po' come fanno tutti gli allenatori sempre in bilico in provincia.
> E' lo stesso che era già stato cacciato, poi è arrivato secondo in una Serie A scrausa dove stava combinando il disastro totale, adesso altra stagione piatta come Spalletti nel 2019, ma per arrivare dove?
> Non dico che dobbiamo andare a prendere Conte ma le società che vogliono vincere non confermano Pioli perché sta vivendo una favola, c'è un tempo per arrivare quarti e un tempo per la caccia grossa, quarto posto al Milan non significa vincere, i conti a posto non sono una vittoria.
> Spiace perché sono sicuro che in dirigenza non capiranno questo, sono troppo attaccati agli uomini buoni, lui, Ibra, ma quando ti stacchi? quando capisci che serve più pressione? più ambizione? ma che mordente può avere una squadra che dopo 2 anni ha ancora Ibra in infermeria? Pioli che sembra l'allenatore del secolo, boh, mi sta bene finire questa stagione con Pioli ma bisogna cominciare a guardarsi attorno, al Milan di allenatori perdenti straconfermati non ne voglio vedere, confermati per il nulla, confermati quando in passato saltavano degli Spalletti perché qualcuno voleva vincere.


Discorso giustissimo ma che presuppone un elemento assente: l'ambizione.

In questa società l'ambizione di vincere è pari a zero. Loro hanno l'ambizione di avere i conti a posto, il campo è un fattore secondario. A questo aggiungi che gli hanno rinnovato il contratto ieri, e che soprattutto la squadra è colpevolmente monca.


----------



## Raryof (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Vabbé lasciamo stare il turco che è meglio sia andato via, come hai detto tu aveva il vantaggio solo di essere di quel ruolo ma il resto lasciamo perdere....il problema è che non l'hai sostituito, bastava benissimo anche un Zaccagni ma non si è voluto prendere nessuno. E Diaz è palesemente fuori ruolo come trequartista, va bene a partita iniziata per scombinare le carte come nel derby, perché almeno a differenza del turco qualche colpo da n. 10 lo ha, se avessimo avuto il turco sulla trequarti aspettando le sue "invenzioni" nella famosa partita con la Juve saremmo andati ancora in Europa League. Comunque hai ragione sul fatto che fra le colpe di Pioli c'è il fossilizzarsi sul 4231 con questi giocatori.
> Conte si libera? Potrebbe anche succedere ma al momento non lo sappiamo, potrebbe anche liberarsi Mancini che secondo me sarebbe l'unico realistico con un certo palmares e abitudine a vincere. Conte o Zidane con questa proprietà che non investe difficilmente arrivano. Ma tanto ragioniamo di aria fritta, se non fa disastri Pioli si fa almeno un altro anno perché di vincere lo scudetto non glielo chiede nessuno in società. Piuttosto bisognerebbe pensare alla rivoluzione in rosa di cui giustamente parli, anzi in realtà più che rivoluzione sarebbero dei ritocchi importanti, di cui avremmo avuto bisogno già a gennaio e che colpevolmente sono stati rinviati perché a questa proprietà di vincere non interessa, ma solo di garantirsi i soldi della CL, quindi primi o quarti per loro non cambia.


Anch'io non rimpiango troppo il turco che comunque difensivamente era altra roba, ma se si è voluto puntare di nuovo su questo sistema di gioco si doveva capire che Diaz avrebbe avuto problemi fisicamente e quindi anche tecnicamente, io ricordo che fece un exploit la scorsa stagione ma lo fece negli ultimi mesi quando i ritmi sono sempre molto blandi, quest'anno non si è confermato e ha fatto benino solo con ruoli secondari, non certo da 10 della squadra. A me dà fastidio proprio come linguaggio del corpo, pesta pesta ma non arriva mai, è allucinante, ma dove si va così?
Un'altra roba allucinante di questa squadra è la fisicità che è totalmente assente, quando noi andiamo in campo con Diaz + Tonali + Isma è panico puro, soprattutto se la squadra non c'è e corre male, si gioca a tutto campo con 2 difensori che difensori non sono e non sono mediani fisici come Kessie, infatti lì servirebbe molto pressing, squadra alta, prepotente, come quella vista contro la Lazio, invece ogni volta che rimaniamo bassi fisicamente non riusciamo a pungere se non con Leao che però poi gioca da solo, è lo stesso orrore che vediamo quando c'è Saele + Diaz, Kessie putroppo è fondamentale per la fase difensiva ma questo modulo è troppo pericoloso se la squadra corre poco, non ha piani b, a quel punto gioca a 3, togli il trqrts e fai densità in mezzo, non è un dramma provare Rebic a destra per avere più cazzimma in fase di pressing, non è un dramma tenere Leao in campo con Rebic e Giroud, non è un dramma far giocare assieme Kessie e TonalIsma, ma il vero dramma è tenere fuori qualcuno per puntare su Diaz o Saele, quando poi Messias con 10000 lire lo fa mejo (anche se poi fisicamente un po' paga e ha bisogno di più palloni giocabili portati avanti da una manovra convincente e non passati di lì per puro caso).
E vogliamo parlare di Kalulu in panca? in partite fisiche come quella di ieri? 
Mancini non dispiacerebbe nemmeno a me, penso che lui non potrebbe chiedere di meglio, lo conosciamo come allenatore, sappiamo come gioca, la mentalità, potrebbe essere un'ottima via di mezzo nel caso Pioli pensasse di poter fare danni a volontà ben conscio di essere intoccabile se arriva quarto; penso anch'io che rimarrà qui almeno un altro anno ma per fare? ultimo posto nel girone e fuori pure dall'EL? fuori dalla corsa scudetto e poi risucchiati dalla quinta a fine stagione? è questo che ci aspetta? 
Pioli non si è evoluto e mi fa ridere perché chi sposta un mediano sulla trequarti perché ha toppato tutto ancora pensa che bastino i nomi messi lì per portare a casa le partite, anche senza mordente, quando poi noi giochiamo solo sul ritmo e sull'entusiasmo, sulla sofferenza dell'emergenza interna e dei tanti infortuni.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Anch'io non rimpiango troppo il turco che comunque difensivamente era altra roba, ma se si è voluto puntare di nuovo su questo sistema di gioco si doveva capire che Diaz avrebbe avuto problemi fisicamente e quindi anche tecnicamente, io ricordo che fece un exploit la scorsa stagione ma lo fece negli ultimi mesi quando i ritmi sono sempre molto blandi, quest'anno non si è confermato e ha fatto benino solo con ruoli secondari, non certo da 10 della squadra. A me dà fastidio proprio come linguaggio del corpo, pesta pesta ma non arriva mai, è allucinante, ma dove si va così?
> Un'altra roba allucinante di questa squadra è la fisicità che è totalmente assente, quando noi andiamo in campo con Diaz + Tonali + Isma è panico puro, soprattutto se la squadra non c'è e corre male, si gioca a tutto campo con 2 difensori che difensori non sono e non sono mediani fisici come Kessie, infatti lì servirebbe molto pressing, squadra alta, prepotente, come quella vista contro la Lazio, invece ogni volta che rimaniamo bassi fisicamente non riusciamo a pungere se non con Leao che però poi gioca da solo, è lo stesso orrore che vediamo quando c'è Saele + Diaz, Kessie putroppo è fondamentale per la fase difensiva ma questo modulo è troppo pericoloso se la squadra corre poco, non ha piani b, a quel punto gioca a 3, togli il trqrts e fai densità in mezzo, non è un dramma provare Rebic a destra per avere più cazzimma in fase di pressing, non è un dramma tenere Leao in campo con Rebic e Giroud, non è un dramma far giocare assieme Kessie e TonalIsma, ma il vero dramma è tenere fuori qualcuno per puntare su Diaz o Saele, quando poi Messias con 10000 lire lo fa mejo (anche se poi fisicamente un po' paga e ha bisogno di più palloni giocabili portati avanti da una manovra convincente e non passati di lì per puro caso).
> E vogliamo parlare di Kalulu in panca? in partite fisiche come quella di ieri?
> Mancini non dispiacerebbe nemmeno a me, penso che lui non potrebbe chiedere di meglio, lo conosciamo come allenatore, sappiamo come gioca, la mentalità, potrebbe essere un'ottima via di mezzo nel caso Pioli pensasse di poter fare danni a volontà ben conscio di essere intoccabile se arriva quarto; penso anch'io che rimarrà qui almeno un altro anno ma per fare? ultimo posto nel girone e fuori pure dall'EL? fuori dalla corsa scudetto e poi risucchiati dalla quinta a fine stagione? è questo che ci aspetta?
> Pioli non si è evoluto e mi fa ridere perché chi sposta un mediano sulla trequarti perché ha toppato tutto ancora pensa che bastino i nomi messi lì per portare a casa le partite, anche senza mordente, quando poi noi giochiamo solo sul ritmo e sull'entusiasmo, sulla sofferenza dell'emergenza interna e dei tanti infortuni.


Sì, la tua analisi tattica la condivido in toto. Mettere Diaz trequartista è come mettere Miccoli in quel ruolo, per dare l'idea di quanto sia folle la cosa. Poi il problema della fisicità riguarda anche altri reparti, con tonali, benna e diaz insieme è un dramma, difensivamente si rischia sempre un botto.

Con Pioli un altro anno non saprei cosa ci aspetta. molto dipenderà dagli interventi di mercato ma credo che nell'ipotesi migliore si confermerà la zona Champions e forse nella Champions al massimo si riescono a centrare gli ottavi. Nulla di trascendentale...e deve andare anche bene perché l'anno prossimo la Juve sarà di nuovo ai piani alti e le romane potrebbero rialzarsi. 
Mancini è un discorso che forse si può aprire nel 2023 ma se l'Italia esce dai Mondiali subito io non so se in estate non lo cercherà nessuno e si metterà ad aspettare. Al Milan verrebbe di corsa, fu un errore gravissimo non prenderlo già nel 2017 da parte dei due saltimbanchi che avevamo all'epoca in dirigenza.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2022)

Guardate che non stiamo affrontando nulla di trascendentale. Non siamo in Premier. La vera e unica rivale in estate ha venduto pure le coppe. A fine agosto si parlava addirittura di dimissioni di Inzaghi, dopo la cessione di Lukaku in extremis. 

Quest'anno si DEVE vincere. Altrimenti, andiamo a fare i caroselli per i pareggi di bilancio e smettiamola di parlare di calcio giocato.


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2022)

Qualcuno un po' prima scriveva che facevamo partitoni contro le big ma andavamo in difficoltà con le piccole.
Per me non e colpa del allenatore in questa caso.
Il nostro problema e che siamo stati costruiti proprio per fare bene con le big... E poi Ibra e quello che doveva sbarazzarsi delle piccole.
Siamo squadra che ama attaccare lo spazio (soprattutto a sinistra con Leao e Theo... Ma anche in mezzo... Diaz con spazi tu spacca le partite come abbiamo visto contro la Lazio in coppa Italia).
Ma manchiamo di fisicità per stanare le piccole. O di qualità nello spazio.
Inoltre neanche le torri Ibra e Giroud ci stanno aiutando molto contro le piccole.
Perché ogni tanto anche se non è calcio champagne, buttare la palla sul centravanti forte di testa e fisicamente può aiutare moltissimo nel campionato italiano 
Ricordiamo che la fisicità la fa da padrone nel nostro campionato. Un Lukaku e più determinante che un giocatore velocissimo e/o molto tecnico.
Inoltre mancano almeno 2 altri leader. Quelli che mantengano la calma perché sanno che la vittoria può arrivare anche al 93 minuto... Invece i nostri appena la cosa non va per il verso giusto perdono lucidità perché troppo impauriti di non vincere una partita semplice che era assolutamente da a vincere.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Pioli può avere le colpe sull'ultima partita, ma con questa rosa sarebbe difficile fare meglio a livello generale. Non ha senso mandarlo via. E comunque rimarrebbe pure se arrivassimo quinti.


----------



## MagicBox (20 Febbraio 2022)

Pioli non è un vincente e lo sapevamo, ma nessuno gli ha chiesto di vincere… lui è lì per portarci stabilmente tra i primi 4 e quindi secondo me non dovrebbe essere in discussione


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> La domanda da farsi e solo una,pensate che con la politica societaria attuale si può vincere lo scudetto il prossimo anno ?


Infatti. 
Andrebbe esonerato gazidis.


----------



## Antokkmilan (20 Febbraio 2022)

Arriva la primavera è si parla di esonero è una costante oramai. Vorrei sinceramente capire dove vi trovavate quando Pioli ha vinto il derby…lì era un fenomeno vero ?


----------



## El picinin (20 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> Andrebbe esonerato gazidis.


Ma anche Gazidis che colpe ha,se la proprietà gli desse 200 milioni da spendere non penso sarebbe scontento.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Arriva la primavera è si parla di esonero è una costante oramai. Vorrei sinceramente capire dove vi trovavate quando Pioli ha vinto il derby…lì era un fenomeno vero ?


Pioli sta facendo benissimo, è indubbio ,però il discorso è molto meno banale di come possa sembrare: Pioli è in grado di far compiere ai ragazzi l'ultimo step per renderli vincenti ?

Io credo Pioli in questo Milan ci stia benissimo perché non siamo costruiti e pensati per vincere ma per crescere e migliorare.

Però alla domanda di prima non ti saprei rispondere perché Pioli è nuovo a questi livelli. 
Ancelotti ,Sacchi , allegri non avevano mai vinto altrove e si sono dimostrati pronti e idonei, vedremo Pioli anche se questi passaggi a vuoto quando c'è da innalzare l'asticella non sono un bel segnale.


----------



## Antokkmilan (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ma si per un pareggio esoneriamo tutti, Pioli Maldini i giocatori tutti via nel tritacarne, andiamo noi a giocare


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Ma anche Gazidis che colpe ha,se la proprietà gli desse 200 milioni da spendere non penso sarebbe scontento.


Il piano industriale lo ha comunque pensato gazidis. 
È lui la mente.


----------



## Giangy (20 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,lo chiedo con molto rammarico, perché una brava persona davvero,e ha resuscitato il Milan 2 anni fa,ma secondo me a fine stagione bisogna separarsi con Pioli. Il massimo lo ha dato,di più non può fare.
> A noi serve un allenatore abituato a stare in alto.
> Perdere lo scudetto così fa troppo male,andando in campo con sufficienza e arroganza...qui trovo moltissime responsabilità del Coach


Purtroppo temo che anche quest'anno lo scudetto vada in direzione altra sponda del Naviglio, dovremmo sopportare anche la seconda stella cucita sulle loro maglie prossima stagione. Comunque si, Pioli più di così non può di certo fare. Appena era stato presentato nel 2019 ero uno di quelli che non lo voleva, ma il duro lavoro ha portato i suoi frutti, certo per lo scudetto la vedo ancora dura. Come nuovo allenatore sarebbe interessante quello del Nizza, ex Lille.


----------



## Rickrossonero (20 Febbraio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Io prenderei Klopp, ma sappiamo tutti benissimo che le alternative a pioli sono Di Francesco, Shevchenko , Bonera , Fonsega Thiago Motta De Zerbi ecc ecc
> 
> Pioli fa giocare il Milan come non si vedeva da anni, nonostante una rosa di scappati di casa tranne qualche elemento. Impensabile vincere lo scudetto "per forza" con due attaccanti pensionati , rebic sempre rotto, messias dal Crotone e Diaz che non ne azzecca una, con Romagna capitano già alla Lazie e il centrocampista titolare anche lui in ciabatte già ceduto chissà dove. Perdi il trequartista titolare e te lo rimpiazzano con sto quarzo, perdi il perno centrale della difesa e ti comprano sto quarzo. Già confermare il secondo posto sarebbe buono. Ragazzi non fomentiamo cose strane che il Giampaolo bis è un rischio mooolto più reale di conte guardiola o klopp


Concordo,vedo più rischi che potenziali benefici nell'esonerare pioli.


----------



## Mika (20 Febbraio 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Concordo,vedo più rischi che potenziali benefici nell'esonerare pioli.


Esatto, qui pensano che se esonerano Pioli arriva Klop che ci porta 11 Top player da 100M l'uno. Se va via Pioli arriva uno Sheva o un Giampaolo, mi tengo Pioli, tutta la vita. Non vinceremo ma è la società che non vuole vincere subito quindi non farà mai un mercato per vincere, quindi mi tengo Pioli che con quello che ha fa bene. Altri anni con un allenatore nuovo a stagione con ottavi e noni posti anche no.


----------



## mil77 (20 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pioli sta facendo benissimo, è indubbio ,però il discorso è molto meno banale di come possa sembrare: Pioli è in grado di far compiere ai ragazzi l'ultimo step per renderli vincenti ?
> 
> Io credo Pioli in questo Milan ci stia benissimo perché non siamo costruiti e pensati per vincere ma per crescere e migliorare.
> 
> ...


Sempre detto nessun allenatore è mai arrivato al Milan da vincente....tutti gli allenatori hanno iniziato a vincere con il Milan. L'unico problema che gli altri allenatori avevano anche la squadra x vincere, Pioli non ha la squadra x vincere....


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sempre detto nessun allenatore è mai arrivato al Milan da vincente....tutti gli allenatori hanno iniziato a vincere con il Milan. L'unico problema che gli altri allenatori avevano anche la squadra x vincere, Pioli non ha la squadra x vincere....


Appunto...
Vedremo se si crescerà tutti assieme.


----------



## uolfetto (20 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Se metti un altro con questi giocatori non arrivi in champions


Però non bisogna nemmeno esagerare in senso contrario, il Milan è nella fascia terzo/sesto posto. Pioli lo sta portando negli ultimi due anni meglio delle aspettative e delle possibilità, questo è un dato di fatto con buona pace di quelli che lo vogliono esonerare ogni partita non vinta. Però non puoi dire che senza Pioli non arrivi sicuramente in Champions, perché siamo comunque una squadra che in quella fascia se la può giocare.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Se arriveremo tra le prime quattro la nostra proprietà non deciderà mai di esonerare un allenatore che, senza pretendere troppo, ti porta in CL.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> esatto,Pioli è troppo amico. uno come Conte dopo le leziosità di Leao se lo sarebbe mangiato



Inutile pretendere da Pioli un atteggiamento alla Conte, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Pioli è il nostro vero fuoriclasse altro che cambiarlo. Siamo costantemente sl di sopra della nostre possibilità. Per un pareggio a Salerno dovremmo cambiare tutto?


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ma vi pare che dopo il rinnovo a cotante cifre lo esonerino così a cuor leggero? Per poi dare le stesse cifre a un nuovo allenatore?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Se ad un allenatore non dai una rosa da scudetto poi non puoi esonerarlo perché non ha vinto lo scudetto.


----------



## Giek (20 Febbraio 2022)

Pioli non è da Milan. È chiaro. Sono però sicuro che un cambio di allenatore sarebbe usato da Elio per giustificare l’ennesimo mercato nullo. Mi spiego meglio: per questi strozzini è più economico cambiare allenatore piuttosto che prendere la punta, l’esterno destro e il 10.
Con l’attacco da provinciale che ci ritroviamo, nemmeno il Padreterno riuscirebbe a competere ad alti livelli.
In attacco si salvano solo Leao e Rebic, il resto è lacrime e stridore di denti: Ibra strafinito, Giroud quasi, Messias da squadra da zona salvezza, Saelemaekers terzino adattato, Diaz nano da giardino che non segna, non fa assist, non alza mai gli occhi dalla palla e più leggero di una piuma di struzzo. Pioli non è allenatore da Milan ma il nostro attacco è pure peggio


----------



## Jino (20 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,lo chiedo con molto rammarico, perché una brava persona davvero,e ha resuscitato il Milan 2 anni fa,ma secondo me a fine stagione bisogna separarsi con Pioli. Il massimo lo ha dato,di più non può fare.
> A noi serve un allenatore abituato a stare in alto.
> Perdere lo scudetto così fa troppo male,andando in campo con sufficienza e arroganza...qui trovo moltissime responsabilità del Coach



Il termine ESONERO, permettimi, è follia pura. Semmai si può e si deve parlare di separazione consensuale nel caso di pensasse di aver trovato un allenatore abituato a vincere che possa completare il lavoro (eccezionale) del mister. 

Poi bisogna essere più equilibrati ragazzi, non si può vedere tutto nero in questa maniera, ne leggo di tutti i colori. Cosa vuol dire perdere lo scudetto? Perchè è già nostro? L'Inter anche avessimo vinto ieri sera ci sarebbe stato potenzialmente davanti. Noi per vincerlo dobbiamo essere più bravi di quello che siamo e l'Inter mangiarselo, devono succedere non uno, ma due fattori. 

Noi ad ogni modo ci arrangiamo da soli, se non batti Spezia e Salernitana c'è poco da fare, non hai la testa per vincere il titolo. Colpe del mister? Ne avrà senza dubbio, ma con la rosa a disposizione sta facendo comunque miracoli, non scherziamo nemmeno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Febbraio 2022)

Trovo incredibile che a ogni mezzo passo falso nascano come funghi thread come questi. Secondo me molti non si rendono conto che rosa abbiamo. No perché forse qualcuno pensa che siamo il Liverpool.


----------



## DMC (20 Febbraio 2022)

Non ha senso cambiare ora allenatore che siamo nei primi tre posti. Pioli sta facendo quello che deve. E in ogni caso...TUTTI fanno errori. Non solo lui. Sacchi, Guardiola, Ancelotti, Klopp. Non sono infallibili, non sono, od erano, lì in alto perché sono dei maghi. Sono lì a vincere perché avevano e hanno la squadra più forte o tra le più forti. Con stipendi da capogiro e acquisti record. Di che vogliamo parlare? Date a Pioli il budget del City, Real o Bayern, voglio vedere se non era già a due scudetti adesso.

Il Milan ha vinto quello che ha vinto perché si comprava quello che voleva. Palloni d'oro freschi freschi, fenomeni e fenomeni potenziali. 

Quando torneremo ad avere quelle disponibilità economiche vinceremo altre 7 Champions. Magari anche con Pioli in panchina o il nuovo allenatore da 10+ milioni l'anno


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Febbraio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Però non bisogna nemmeno esagerare in senso contrario, il Milan è nella fascia terzo/sesto posto. Pioli lo sta portando negli ultimi due anni meglio delle aspettative e delle possibilità, questo è un dato di fatto con buona pace di quelli che lo vogliono esonerare ogni partita non vinta. Però non puoi dire che senza Pioli non arrivi sicuramente in Champions, perché siamo comunque una squadra che in quella fascia se la può giocare.


hai ragione volevo solo dire che a mio avviso sta tirando fuori il massimo dal materiale che ha a disposizione


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Corner.
Ahi.


----------



## Milo (20 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Trovo incredibile che a ogni mezzo passo falso nascano come funghi thread come questi. Secondo me molti non si rendono conto che rosa abbiamo. No perché forse qualcuno pensa che siamo il Liverpool.



concordo, diventa stucchevole.

capisco il rammarico, mi mangio le mani anch’io, ma negli errori individuali su entrambi i gol vorrei sapere cosa c’entra il mister…

lo ripeto di nuovo, pareggiava anche guardiola Ierisera!!! Gesù bello…


----------



## sampapot (21 Febbraio 2022)

loro più di noi ci hanno messo il cuore...secondo me sono più colpevoli i giocatori, un pò "più mosci" del solito...non avevo mai visto Maignan giocare così male...certo c'è il rammarico di aver perso 5 punti stupidi...3 con lo spezia per colpa di un vantaggio non dato (sul 2-1 dubito che lo spezia avrebbe fatto gol nel recupero) e 2 ieri sera, andando tra l'altro in vantaggio...spero che serva di lezione


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2022)

A fine stagione tireremo le somme.
Non si può parlare di esonero di Pioli ogni volta che non vinciamo una partita.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Trovo incredibile che a ogni mezzo passo falso nascano come funghi thread come questi. Secondo me molti non si rendono conto che rosa abbiamo. No perché forse qualcuno pensa che siamo il Liverpool.


A volte sembra che il problema principale sia il fatto di non voler accettare che il calcio sia uno sport e non la Playstation. 

A fine stagione tireremo le somme. Poi ovviamente Pioli può non piacere a prescindere e chiunque può volere un altro allenatore per mille ragioni, ma quello che mi pare non di accetti è che il calcio è così, non si possono vincere tutte le partite diosanto


----------



## numero 3 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Bagnoli Radice Zaccheroni Bigon Liedholm così a memoria sono allenatori " buoni" che hanno vinto lo scudetto. Pioli potrebbe farcela e i suoi meriti sarebbero tanti, noi non conosciamo le dinamiche da spogliatoio e non è detto che un allenatore super e sempre inczz### farebbe meglio di Pioli.
Io preferisco lui ad un allenatore alla Conte o Mou che critica i suoi giocatori pubblicamente o l'arbitro quando perde una partita senza ammettere colpe o facendo spendere un milionedimiliardi di euro per giocatori .
Esiste una via di mezzo ( Klopp Guardiola ) ma per noi sono irraggiungibili dovremo al momento opportuno trovare una tipologia di allenatore di questo tipo ma per ora Pioli va più che bene almeno per i prossimi 2 anni.


----------



## Walker (21 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A fine stagione tireremo le somme.
> Non si può parlare di esonero di Pioli ogni volta che non vinciamo una partita.


Sono d'accordo, e anche col fatto che Pioli abbia fatto comunque un gran lavoro al Milan, considerato la rosa a disposizione.
Tornando alla partita contro la Salernitana però, c'è un fatto, al di là di cambi o moduli, che andrebbe sottolineato, cioè che dopo la gran settimana delle tre vittorie consecutive, ha dato due giorni e mezzo di libertà ai giocatori, iniziando a preparare la partita del sabato solo mercoledì pomeriggio.
Secondo me questo è stato un pessimo segnale alla squadra, che per sua natura ed età media avrebbe bisogno di essere tenuta sempre sul chi va là, senza troppi rilassamenti in questa fase cruciale, alla vigilia di una partita che doveva essere vinta a tutti i costi.
Ancora una volta invece, si è visto che il Milan non può permettersi cali di concentrazione come quelli visti sabato, sennò si rischia di perdere contro chiunque, ed in questo la guida tecnica ha le sue responsabilità.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (21 Febbraio 2022)

Pur tenendo do conto che Pioli possa avere dei liniti nel trasmettere quella cattiveria agonistica in più (alla Conte), è da considerare che ha una squadra più giovane ed inferiore a Inter e Napoli! 
DA ESONERARE È ELLIOT!


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2022)

MARO MILANISTA ha scritto:


> Pur tenendo do conto che Pioli possa avere dei liniti nel trasmettere quella cattiveria agonistica in più (alla Conte), è da considerare che ha una squadra più giovane ed inferiore a Inter e Napoli!
> DA ESONERARE È ELLIOT!


Elliot *purtroppo* non si può esonerare a meno che non porti un miliardo di euro per comparti il Milan.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, e anche col fatto che Pioli abbia fatto comunque un gran lavoro al Milan, considerato la rosa a disposizione.
> Tornando alla partita contro la Salernitana però, c'è un fatto, al di là di cambi o moduli, che andrebbe sottolineato, cioè che dopo la gran settimana delle tre vittorie consecutive, ha dato due giorni e mezzo di libertà ai giocatori, iniziando a preparare la partita del sabato solo mercoledì pomeriggio.
> Secondo me questo è stato un pessimo segnale alla squadra, che per sua natura ed età media avrebbe bisogno di essere tenuta sempre sul chi va là, senza troppi rilassamenti in questa fase cruciale, alla vigilia di una partita che doveva essere vinta a tutti i costi.
> Ancora una volta invece, si è visto che il Milan non può permettersi cali di concentrazione come quelli visti sabato, sennò si rischia di perdere contro chiunque, ed in questo la guida tecnica ha le sue responsabilità.


Interessante osservazione.
Difficile giudicare da fuori, bisognerebbe conoscere tutti i risvolti di spogliatoio.
Certo abbiamo fatto una brutta prestazione e questo è un dato di fatto, cosa che porta poi a criticare anche certi aspetti del lavoro.

Un po' come quando in azienda le cose non vanno e allora si va a rompere anche le persone che arrivano in ritardo o si allungano al caffe... cose che quando invece tutto va bene non guarda nessuno.

Questo per dire che poi se la rovesciata di Leao fosse entrata, non solo nessuno avrebbe parlato di esonero di Pioli, figuriamoci, ma anche un aspetto come quello che hai notato tu sarebbe passato sotto traccia.

Io non riesco a dare responsabilità a Piol. Al solito, non parliamo di Playstation. In campo ci vanno i giocatori e con la Salernitana abbiamo fatto una brutta prestazione, pure se i punti li abbiamo buttati per errori individuali piu che altro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Quando leggo di esonero di Pioli penso sempre allo step successivo, chi al suo posto oggi?
Faatemi dei nomi perché in estate moltissimi che ora fanno finta di nulla si facevano mille pippe sui vari fenomeni da panchina allegri, mou, Sarri... Be, dove sono? Tutti dietro..
Lo stesso Spalletti, sebbene per molti il Napoli abbia una rosa migliore della nostra, sta lì..
E Gasperini non doveva essere più avanti? 

Quindi lo ripeto, chi al posto di Pioli oggi?


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Interessante osservazione.
> Difficile giudicare da fuori, bisognerebbe conoscere tutti i risvolti di spogliatoio.
> Certo abbiamo fatto una brutta prestazione e questo è un dato di fatto, cosa che porta poi a criticare anche certi aspetti del lavoro.
> 
> ...


Leao anzichè alzare la mano per chiedere il rigore e poi rientrare trottorellando avrebbe fatto meglio a fare 100 metri a tutto gas per coprire, come fanno tonali, benna e calabria.
Anche se l'errore, l'ennesimo, lo commette romagnoli, perso nella terra di nessuno per un'incapacità cronica ad accorciare ed essere aggressivo.
Errori dei singoli, indubbiamente, ma soprattutto mentali.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Leao anzichè alzare la mano per chiedere il rigore e poi rientrare trottorellando avrebbe fatto meglio a fare 100 metri a tutto gas per coprire, come fanno tonali, benna e calabria.
> Anche se l'errore, l'ennesimo, lo commette romagnoli, perso nella terra di nessuno per un'incapacità cronica ad accorciare ed essere aggressivo.
> Errori dei singoli, indubbiamente, ma soprattutto mentali.


Di quale occasione parli?
Sulla prima Maignan esce a caso, sulla seconda Kessie sbaglia la lettura del cross abbastanza facile.

Comunque errori tecnici e individuali. Sinceramente anche sabato non ho visto errori tattici. In campo stiamo sempre bene ed organizzati, seriamente non vedo cosa si possa imputare a Pioli a parte le solite chiacchiere da bar che escono ogni volta che non vinciamo (e secondo le quali con Allegri Sarri e Mourinho certe squadre sarebbero state piu ambiziose e competitive di noi).


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Di quale occasione parli?
> Sulla prima Maignan esce a caso, sulla seconda Kessie sbaglia la lettura del cross abbastanza facile.
> 
> Comunque errori tecnici e individuali. Sinceramente anche sabato non ho visto errori tattici. In campo stiamo sempre bene ed organizzati, seriamente non vedo cosa si possa imputare a Pioli a parte le solite chiacchiere da bar.


Rivediti l'azione del pari.
Anzi , ti metto il video : 




Guarda l'atteggiamento di leao e guarda cosa combina romagnoli.
Certo , poi sbaglia pure maignan ma quando si attacca con tanti uomini il centrale di difesa o esce alto e forte o sta dietro.
Romagnoli sbaglia tempi e misure, si fa mettere in mezzo perchè concede lo scarico a bonazzoli da cui parte la transizione che porta al pari.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Di quale occasione parli?
> Sulla prima Maignan esce a caso, sulla seconda Kessie sbaglia la lettura del cross abbastanza facile.
> 
> Comunque errori tecnici e individuali. Sinceramente anche sabato non ho visto errori tattici. In campo stiamo sempre bene ed organizzati, seriamente non vedo cosa si possa imputare a Pioli a parte le solite chiacchiere da bar che escono ogni volta che non vinciamo (e secondo le quali con Allegri Sarri e Mourinho certe squadre sarebbero state piu ambiziose e competitive di noi).


Cosa c'entrano sarri e mou??
Io mou lo do per bollito da anni...

Se si riciclerà e avrà calma in un progetto a lunga scadenza non lo so ma il vecchio mou è scoppiato.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Rivediti l'azione del pari.
> Anzi , ti metto il video :
> 
> 
> ...


Si ci sta. Detto questo se Maignan sta in porta goal non lo prendi.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si ci sta. Detto questo se Maignan sta in porta goal non lo prendi.


Non era mica una critica a Pioli.
Il gol subito però è una bestemmia.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entrano sarri e mou??
> Io mou lo do per bollito da anni...


OK poi andiamoci a riguardare i post di quando sono stati presi questi allenatori, sai bene che secondo la maggioranza e il luogo comune con questi allenatori queste squadre sarebbero state piu competitive di noi.

Pioli ha questa etichetta "del buono e poco ambizioso, non vincente" (stessa che aveva Carletto, tra l'altro) che poveraccio non si staccherà mai. Ogni santa volta che non vinciamo una partita escono thread sul suo esonero. E per fortuna vinciamo quasi sempre.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> OK poi andiamoci a riguardare i post di quando sono stati presi questi allenatori, sai bene che secondo la maggioranza e il luogo comune con questi allenatori queste squadre sarebbero state piu competitive di noi.
> 
> Pioli ha questa etichetta che poveraccio non si staccherà mai. Ogni santa volta che non vinciamo una partita escono thread sul suo esonero. E per fortuna vinciamo quasi sempre.


In realtà le discussioni erano un tantino diverse e le stai banalizzando, come spesso fai quando vuoi avvalorare una tua tesi : nessuno sano di mente ha mai pensato che basta la presenza di allegri, sarri o mou sulle panchine di juve, lazio e roma per trasformare dei cessi in campioni e delle squadre pessime in squadroni ma era perspicace ritenere che degli allenatori di questo blasone se hanno firmato per questi club sono stati convinti da progetti ambiziosi.

Il milanista medio rosicava solo per questo ed era un sentimento rispettabile e comprensibile.
E' chiaro che allegri, sarri e mou non firmano con la prima che capita e non si fanno convincere da un progetto mediocre/scadente.
E infatti ad allegri è stata assegnata la ricostruzione della juve coi fatti , discorso simile per mou.

Pioli non ha il cv di nessuno di questi 3 .

Questo non vuol dire che pioli non possa fare meglio o che non possa vincere ma testimonia come il milan partisse più indietro rispetto alla concorrenza con un progetto non aggressivo .
E' un reato ammetterlo??


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In realtà le discussioni erano un tantino diverse e le stai banalizzando, come spesso fai quando vuoi avvalorare una tua tesi : nessuno sano di mente ha mai pensato che basta la presenza di allegri, sarri o mou sulle panchine di juve, lazio e roma per trasformare dei cessi in campioni e delle squadre pessime in squadroni ma era perspicace ritenere che degli allenatori di questo blasone se hanno firmato per questi club era verosimile credere che siano stati convinti da progetti ambiziosi.
> 
> Il milanista medio rosicava solo per questo ed era un sentimento rispettabile e comprensibile.
> E' chiato che allegri, sarri e mou non firmano con la prima che capita e non si fanno convincere da un progetto mediocre/scadente.
> ...


No scusami questo è un po' rigirare la frittata. Il tenore della discussione non è mai stato questo e se cosi fosse non spunterebbero thread sull'esonero di Pioli come funghi ogni volta che non vinciamo una partita.

La verità è che molti pensavano (e pensano, siamo onesti) che LA SOLA PRESENZA di certi allenatori trasformino cessi in fenomeni. Non solo, che con certi allenatori Kessie non salterebbe a vuoto su un cross dal fondo.

Il colmo poi è che nessuno come Pioli ha trasformato cessi (secondo alcuni, vedi Niangao) in fenomeni, proprio a volerla dire tutta. Cio nonostante questa sua etichetta non se la stacca di dosso in alcun modo e ogni volta che inciampiamo escono le stesse discussioni (lecite per carità, ma davvero fini a se stesse).

Riguardo alla tua ultima domanda, parli con la persona sbagliata perchè io sono tra i pochi che parla di scudetto dal primo giorno, per cui noi non partiamo indietro rispetto a nessuno anzi, secondo me.


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Un allenatore non dovrebbe mai essere troppo amico dei calciatori.


È un errore che si fa anche tutti i giorni in molti contesti lavorativi.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No scusami questo è un po' rigirare la frittata. Il tenore della discussione non è mai stato questo e se cosi fosse non spunterebbero thread sull'esonero di Pioli come funghi ogni volta che non vinciamo una partita.
> 
> La verità è che molti pensavano (e pensano, siamo onesti) che LA SOLA PRESENZA di certi allenatori trasformino cessi in fenomeni. Non solo, che con certi allenatori Kessie non salterebbe a vuoto su un cross dal fondo.
> 
> ...


Io non rigiro mai la frittata gary...
Guarda che io parlo di scudetto e credo allo scudetto dallo scorso anno laddove tu ci vedevi quinti.
Carta canta sul forum.
Ora ti ergi a paladino dell'ottimismo ma i fatti sono un tantino diversi.

Tu hai bocciato il progetto ibra fin dal primo istante, cosi come eri pro-rangnick e contro pioli/maldini.
E mi parli di coerenza a me??

Senza offesa, sia chiaro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> La domanda da farsi e solo una,pensate che con la politica societaria attuale si può vincere lo scudetto il prossimo anno ?


si, ma ci vorrà ancor più culo di quello che servirà quest'anno.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non rigiro mai la frittata gary...
> Guarda che io parlo di scudetto e credo allo scudetto dallo scorso anno laddove tu ci vedevi quinti.
> Carta canta sul forum.
> Ora ti ergi a paladino dell'ottimismo ma i fatti sono un tantino diversi.
> ...


Beh dai che c'entra la passata stagione (dove tra l'altro non abbiamo mai lottato per lo scudetto, a volerla dire tutta), mi sa che il pareggio ti è andato proprio di traverso. Io parlo di questa.

E ne stiamo parlando all'interno di un thread sull'esonero di Pioli, non dimentichiamolo.

E non si tratta di ottimismo, si tratta di mantenere i nervi saldi in una stagione che stiamo giocando da protagonisti ma dove non siamo il Manchester City che le vince tutte. In un campionato dove, per nostra fortuna, non ce n'è nessun altra che le vince tutte.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh dai che c'entra la passata stagione (dove tra l'altro non abbiamo mai lottato per lo scudetto, a volerla dire tutta), mi sa che il pareggio ti è andato proprio di traverso. Io parlo di questa.
> 
> E non si tratta di ottimismo, si tratta di mantenere i nervi saldi in una stagione che stiamo giocando da protagonisti ma dove non siamo il Manchester City che le vince tutte.


Il fatto che sono critico non vuol dire sono pessimista.
L'anno scorso su questi lidi a sognare lo scudetto eravamo io e altri 4 pazzi, gli stessi che non volevano ranginick perchè in quel bizzarro calcio post-covid avevamo intravisto una luce.

Mai mossa una critica a maldini , solo alla proprietà.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Trovo incredibile che a ogni mezzo passo falso nascano come funghi thread come questi. Secondo me molti non si rendono conto che rosa abbiamo. No perché forse qualcuno pensa che siamo il Liverpool.


sono d'accordo con te.
però quando si parla di rosa ci si spippetta con maldini che ha comprato tutti fenomeni.
per alcuni va sempre tutto male ma per altri va sempre tutto alla grande.
se andasse tutto alla grande questo campionato lo avremmo dovuto dominare in scioltezza.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh dai che c'entra la passata stagione (dove tra l'altro non abbiamo mai lottato per lo scudetto, a volerla dire tutta), *mi sa che il pareggio ti è andato proprio di traverso*. Io parlo di questa.
> 
> E ne stiamo parlando all'interno di un thread sull'esonero di Pioli, non dimentichiamolo.
> 
> E non si tratta di ottimismo, si tratta di mantenere i nervi saldi in una stagione che stiamo giocando da protagonisti ma dove non siamo il Manchester City che le vince tutte. In un campionato dove, per nostra fortuna, non ce n'è nessun altra che le vince tutte.


Ovvio che mi è andato di traverso perchè la vedo come tappa bruciata, un esame non superato.
Queste partite vanno vinte se si vuole ambire a qualcosa di grande.

Era un testa-coda.


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (21 Febbraio 2022)

Ma bisogna anche commentare un thread del genere?


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (21 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Elliot *purtroppo* non si può esonerare a meno che non porti un miliardo di euro per comparti il Milan.


ero sarcastico!!! 
per dire speriamo ci vendano prima possibile!


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Su una cosa Pioli ha rispettato le aspettative, quando c'era da vincere non lo ha fatto, quando c'era da togliersi da una competizione lo ha fatto, quando c'è stato da steccare qualche partita semplice in piena lotta scudetto ha toppato e ha perso la squadra, ha toppato tutte le scelte nei ruoli chiave dove non ci sta palesemente capendo più nulla, da Diaz che non segna da 5 MESI! a Kessie che non ha voglia di stare qui e tira indietro la gamba, per finire con il capitano che è ormai solo un ingombro.
> Il delitto è continuare con l'ossessione per questo modulo, con interpreti mancanti sotto tanti punti di vista, il delitto è preferire Romagna a Kalulu, l'avere Ibra fuori come se dovessimo pagarlo per vivere, per dargli la pensione, ma in quale altre società di alto livello al mondo hanno un Eto'o a libro paga per stare fuori?!?
> Da un certo punto di vista steccare certe partite è normale, vincere invece sarebbe anormale, io sarei sorpreso se Pioli non si intestardisse o avesse le palle di andare in società a dire "occhio perché di Kessie e Romagna me ne faccio poco, non hanno la testa qui..", invece no, perché l'imperativo è il quarto posto e tornare a splendere, fare un altro mercato misterioso da finta grande squadra quando però la base tecnica a livello manageriale è debole e non garantisce continuità nella crescita del gruppo o dei giovani.
> A me dà fastidio che si tratti una qualificazione alla Champions come se fosse un miracolo sportivo e che questo dia pure modo a un non vincente di rimanere qui, godersi il Milan, non avere ambizioni, avere pure la possibilità di uscire da ultimo in Champions e di non dover fare altro che il normalizzatore pretino, ma prima o poi la corda si spezza o peggio, si rischierà di avere sempre lo stesso livello di gioco e la stessa non fame sportiva se tutti i giocatori o se ne vanno a 0 o pensano di essere superiori ad una società che tratta SEMPRE al ribasso.
> ...


Soprattutto il non voler cambiare modulo, quando è palese che contro squadre che non ti fanno respirare e si chiudono e un modulo poco efficace.


----------



## davoreb (21 Febbraio 2022)

Dipende da chi puoi andare a prendere ma attualmente direi di no. Poi l'unico che ha perso uno scudetto è stato allegri quando aveva due dei top 10 giocatori al mondo in squadra e siamo riusciti a chiudere attorno agli 80 punti.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto il non voler cambiare modulo, quando è palese che contro squadre che non ti fanno respirare e si chiudono e un modulo poco efficace.


Secondo me il vero problema di questo milan è centralmente.
Se mettiamo tonali basso la manovra parte meglio dal basso ma bennacer alto perde tempi di gioco in quantità industriali.
La miglior coppia sarebbe tonali-kessie ma kessie è svuotato.

Il milan gioca coi mediani uno davanti l'altro in fase di possesso.
Se il milan vuole ambire a qualcosa deve avere il miglior kessie.

Io voglio un bene delll'anima a benna ma lo dico dal primo giorno : ha limiti tecnici spaventosi sui tempi di gioco.
Pioli le sta provando tutte per farlo sveltire (mezzo destro, mezzo sinistro) ma con risultati modesti.
Benna oggi è uno che pulisce palloni quando c'è da farlo ma sporca spesso i nostri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Di quale occasione parli?
> Sulla prima Maignan esce a caso, sulla seconda Kessie sbaglia la lettura del cross abbastanza facile.
> 
> Comunque errori tecnici e individuali. Sinceramente anche sabato non ho visto errori tattici. In campo stiamo sempre bene ed organizzati, seriamente non vedo cosa si possa imputare a Pioli a parte le solite chiacchiere da bar che escono ogni volta che non vinciamo (e secondo le quali con Allegri Sarri e Mourinho certe squadre sarebbero state piu ambiziose e competitive di noi).


pioli sabato ha parecchie colpe per me e sono le seguenti:

- quando tutti fanno schifo, significa che l'hai preparata male.
- romagnoli in campo e kalulu fuori non esiste in nessun caso.
- diaz serve nel 2o tempo per cambiarla.

poi anche i giocatori hanno fatto una partita tecnicamente oscena, non ci piove.
questo non significa che vada esonerato, sta facendo in generale molto bene.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ovvio che mi è andato di traverso perchè la vedo come tappa bruciata, un esame non superato.
> Queste partite vanno vinte se si vuole ambire a qualcosa di grande.
> 
> Era un testa-coda.


Detto che Salernitana Genoa e Cagliari stanno facendo bene da diverse partite, incontrarle ora è insidioso pure se sono in fondo alla classifica.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pioli sabato ha parecchie colpe per me e sono le seguenti:
> 
> - quando tutti fanno schifo, significa che l'hai preparata male.
> - romagnoli in campo e kalulu fuori non esiste in nessun caso.
> ...


Oddio come fai a preparare una partita contro una squadra che ha un allenatore nuovo?
Brahim veniva da ottime partite, normale che partisse titolare.

Criticare Pioli ci sta, andare oltre mi pare assurdo a questo punto della stagione. Poi alla fine tireremo le somme.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Detto che Salernitana Genoa e Cagliari stanno facendo bene da diverse partite, incontrarle ora è insidioso pure se sono in fondo alla classifica.


In effetti la Salernitana dell' andata, e questa del ritorno, sono 2 squadre totalmente diverse.

Letteralmente, non è forse giusto nemmeno fare troppi paragoni.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In effetti la Salernitana dell' andata, e questa del ritorno, sono 2 squadre totalmente diverse.
> 
> Letteralmente, non è forse giusto nemmeno fare troppi paragoni.


Il mercato ha stravolto i valori.
La juve oggi può benissimo battere l'inter.

La salernitana è più forte ma beccare due gol in rimonta resta drammatico.
Per me vale come le figuracce contro il benevento.


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pioli sabato ha parecchie colpe per me e sono le seguenti:
> 
> - quando tutti fanno schifo, significa che l'hai preparata male.
> - romagnoli in campo e kalulu fuori non esiste in nessun caso.
> ...


D'accordo su tutta la linea, avevamo una settimana piena per preparare la partita, evidente dai giorni di riposo concessi e da come siamo scesi in campo che è stata presa sotto gamba e parecchio pure, bisogna fare tutti mea culpa e riportare i piedi bene a terra che non abbiamo vinto un caracos ancora e non vinceremo niente in questo modo.

Romagnoli e Kessie fanno disastri in continuazione, adesso che abbiamo circa tutti disponibili da panchinare ieri..hanno staccato la spina.

Su Pioli la palla sta a lui, il lavoro fatto è enorme, da qui a fine campionato vedremo se fa lo step decisivo o se questo è il suo limite massimo, certo che preparare così di m... due partite come con Spezia e Salernitana è un brutto segnale, ha allentato la corda nel momento in cui bisognava accelerare e siamo inciampati.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Oddio come fai a preparare una partita contro una squadra che ha un allenatore nuovo?
> Brahim veniva da ottime partite, normale che partisse titolare.
> 
> Criticare Pioli ci sta, andare oltre mi pare assurdo a questo punto della stagione. Poi alla fine tireremo le somme.


intendo mentalmente, non eravamo pronti di testa.

diaz ottime partite? è inguardabile... gioca bene da subentrato. a me non piace per niente.
ma a parte questo è fondamentale avere uno delle sue caratteristiche per il 2o tempo. noi non lo abbiamo in panca. era meglio partire con kessie o krunic (fa ridere ma è così) e lui buttarlo al 55°.
tutte le squadre che ambiscono in alto hanno qualcuno in panca per cambiarla.

PS: non ci sono da tirare somme, e non devono dipendere da 2 punti avanti o indietro che ti fanno vincere o meno. 
si deve cercare di correggere gli errori sempre ed il prima possibile, non alla fine..


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In effetti la Salernitana dell' andata, e questa del ritorno, sono 2 squadre totalmente diverse.
> 
> Letteralmente, non è forse giusto nemmeno fare troppi paragoni.


Hanno acquistato una decina di giocatori a gennaio, dopo il cambio di proprietà e l'arrivo di Sabatini.
La Salernitana di adesso è un po' differente da quella del girone di andata.
Retrocederanno lo stesso ma secondo me sorprenderanno in tante partite con risultati imprevedibili.


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Febbraio 2022)

La nostra rosa è costruita per l'obiettivo quarto posto. Da 2 anni siamo tra le prime 3 posizioni(spesso in prima posizione) pur avendo la squadra più giovane delle 7 sorelle e soprattutto non avendo mai l'11 titolare tipo a disposizione. Pioli sta facendo miracoli, Inzaghi Spalletti Conte o altri con i nostri problemi e questa rosa farebbero fatica ad arrivare quinti. Altro che esonero, Pioli andrebbe prolungato per anni e anni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il mercato ha stravolto i valori.
> La juve oggi può benissimo battere l'inter.
> 
> La salernitana è più forte ma beccare due gol in rimonta resta drammatico.
> Per me vale come le figuracce contro il benevento.


ma sto vlahovic è davvero così forte?
la juve può batterli di certo, anche se non lo avessero preso, dipende il momento in cui li beccano.


----------



## sacchino (21 Febbraio 2022)

Alcuni tifosi del Milan si meritano ancora i Giussy Farina con Castagner e Blisset, ricordo che molti erano contenti che Capello se ne fosse andato perché a loro dire non vinse una Champions ma ne perse due.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> intendo mentalmente, non eravamo pronti di testa.
> 
> diaz ottime partite? è inguardabile... gioca bene da subentrato. a me non piace per niente.
> ma a parte questo è fondamentale avere uno delle sue caratteristiche per il 2o tempo. noi non lo abbiamo in panca. era meglio partire con kessie o krunic (fa ridere ma è così) e lui buttarlo al 55°.
> tutte le squadre che ambiscono in alto hanno qualcuno in panca per cambiarla.


Mentalmente non pronti forse, io ho visto che siamo stati sorpresi dall'atteggiamento della Salernitana, probabilmente. Ma era una situazione piu comune di quanto si pensi quando cambia un allenatore, speravo che sarebbero scesi in campo confusi invece hanno fatto una grande partita sfruttando benissimo i nostri errori.

Riguardo a Brahim, avessimo pareggiato con Krunic titolare sul forum sarebbe scoppiata la rivolta 
Non so magari hai ragione, ma mi sembrano un po' discorsi da senno di poi.

Comunque trovo le tue critiche ragionevoli, ci stanno assolutamente dopo un pareggio del genere.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il mercato ha stravolto i valori.
> La juve oggi può benissimo battere l'inter.
> 
> La salernitana è più forte ma beccare due gol in rimonta resta drammatico.
> Per me vale come le figuracce contro il benevento.


Si si , assolutamente.
Non è giustificabile non vincere contro l' ultima in classifica.

Però dopo l' arrabbiatura iniziale, è onesto dire che non c' entra nulla con la squadra dell' andata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mentalmente non pronti forse, io ho visto che siamo stati sorpresi dall'atteggiamento della Salernitana, probabilmente. Ma era una situazione piu comune di quanto si pensi quando cambia un allenatore, speravo che sarebbero scesi in campo confusi invece hanno fatto una grande partita sfruttando benissimo i nostri errori.
> 
> Riguardo a Brahim, avessimo pareggiato con Krunic titolare sul forum sarebbe scoppiata la rivolta
> Non so magari hai ragione, ma mi sembrano un po' discorsi da senno di poi.
> ...


l'ho detto più volte prima della partita (e anche prima della samp a dirla tutta).

sul fatto della rivolta.. quando non si vince c'è sempre qualcuno che si lamenta per qualsiasi cosa quindi sicuramente hai ragione, ma a me interessa vincere e non far contento il forum ahahahha.


----------



## IDRIVE (21 Febbraio 2022)

Sentite gente, ognuno libero di pensarla come vuole, eh... però dico la mia in maniera schietta: tra i vari post ad inizio stagione ne ricordo diversi del tenore: "Eh... l'Inter ha preso Inzaghi, il Napoli Spalletti, la Lazio Sarri, la Roma addirittura Mourinho, la Juve ha rimediato alle boiate di Pirlo richiamando un vincente come Allegri, noi andiamo avanti col prete Pioli". Allora, se non vado errato mi pare che i fenomeni e stregoni della panchina sopra menzionati siano tutti dietro al bistrattato "Prete", belli in fila, allineati e coperti (benchè Inzaghi abbia la ben nota attenuante del Jolly Bologna) e oltretutto sono stati anche bastonati ben bene negli scontri diretti (furto del Napoli a parte). Ora, Pioli non sarà Guardiola, ma certi commenti dopo una partita indiscutibilmente brutta, (anche se voglio vedere se la Salernitana con Nicola alla guida sarà la squadra materasso vista nel girone di andata, dubito fortemente) sono da voltastomaco, lo dico senza voler urtare o offendere nessuno, beninteso. Quanto alla storia della presunta mancanza di "palle", a parte che inviterei a non confondere le buone maniere con la mancanza di attributi (sono due cose diverse), vorrei chiedere: siete sicuri che al termine della partita con la Salernitana - ripeto indubbiamente deludente - una sceneggiata isterica alla Mourinho e un ritiro forzato avrebbero migliorato la situazione? O piuttosto avrebbe fatto deflagrare lo spogliatoio? Pensiamoci bene, gente.
P.s.: non sono il procuratore di Pioli 
Ribadisco: un abbraccio anche a chi non la pensa come me, eh...


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Qualcuno un po' prima scriveva che facevamo partitoni contro le big ma andavamo in difficoltà con le piccole.
> Per me non e colpa del allenatore in questa caso.
> Il nostro problema e che siamo stati costruiti proprio per fare bene con le big... E poi Ibra e quello che doveva sbarazzarsi delle piccole.
> Siamo squadra che ama attaccare lo spazio (soprattutto a sinistra con Leao e Theo... Ma anche in mezzo... Diaz con spazi tu spacca le partite come abbiamo visto contro la Lazio in coppa Italia).
> ...


Ma tanti dei nostri problemi nascono proprio dal fatto che vogliamo fare calcio champagne.

Tocchiamo palla troppe volte, il 70% delle volte inutilmente, la squadra che attacca con 1000 tochettini avrà sempre problemi.

Con le squadre big invece la porta attacchiamo in modo più diretto.

Ieri se Rebic non tirava da 25 metri 25 la partita la perdevamo, perdevamo con l'ultima in classifica.


----------



## El picinin (21 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma tanti dei nostri problemi nascono proprio dal fatto che vogliamo fare calcio champagne.
> 
> Tocchiamo palla troppe volte, il 70% delle volte inutilmente, la squadra che attacca con 1000 tochettini avrà sempre problemi.
> 
> ...


La Salernitana vista ieri vale un Torino o un Verona,sopratutto a Salerno,non c'entra niente con la squadra dell' andata,e se non cambiavano allenatore perdevano facile,in questa stagione abbiamo pagato 2 cambi di allenatore prima di giocare con noi,Udine,e Salerno,poi le nostre colpe ci sono eccome.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma sto vlahovic è davvero così forte?
> la juve può batterli di certo, anche se non lo avessero preso, dipende il momento in cui li beccano.


Ma la juve è cambiata non sono con vlahovic, il mercato ha distrutto vecchie gerarchie e ne ha create nuove.
Poi considera che con vlahovic centravanti ora morata gioca largo e vede campo e porta centralmente.

Non è certo uno squadrone ora la juve ma allegri sta ricostruendo la squadra e la dirigenza lo appoggia in toto.
Il prossimo anno sarà completata l'opera di rifacimento tecnico.


----------



## El picinin (21 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si, ma ci vorrà ancor più culo di quello che servirà quest'anno.


Wylli non lo siamo,ma abbondantemente,stiamo facendo di più di quel che possiamo,poi se gli altri fanno meno di noi tutto può essere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma la juve è cambiata non sono con vlahovic, il mercato ha distrutto vecchie gerarchie e ne ha create nuove.
> Poi considera che con vlahovic centravanti ora morata gioca largo e vede campo e porta centralmente.
> 
> Non è certo uno squadrone ora la juve ma allegri sta ricostruendo la squadra e la dirigenza lo appoggia in toto.
> Il prossimo anno sarà completata l'opera di rifacimento tecnico.


be il mercato ha portato lui. zakaria non sembra un fattore.
la juve è in crescita indipendentemente dal mercato per me.
ad ogni modo il prossimo anno sarà dura se loro spendono e noi no.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma tanti dei nostri problemi nascono proprio dal fatto che vogliamo fare calcio champagne.
> 
> Tocchiamo palla troppe volte, il 70% delle volte inutilmente, la squadra che attacca con 1000 tochettini avrà sempre problemi.
> 
> ...


Ti leggo spesso e ho capito il tuo punto di vista però vorrei farti una domanda : chi tra i nostri è capace di fare movimento e contro-movimento e chi tra i nostri è capace di mettere la palla in quella zona verde che cade tra limite dell'area e ultimo difensore avversario?

Voglio dire, non vedo il piede di pirlo e gli allunghi di sheva, cafu e inzaghi nello spazio da un bel pò di anni.
Forse per allungare gli avversari ed essere più diretti e verticali dovremmo andare alla ricerca di questi profili.

Quello del centrocampista che alterna il corto al lungo è un mio cavallo di battaglia, confido in tonali perchè non è cosa di kessie, benna e nessun altro.
Sulle punte che dire?
Pioli sta lavorando su leao per fargli capire certe cose ma oggi è molto giocatore da palla nei piedi e poco nello spazio.
In serie A il più forte nel contro-movimento è chiesa che io invocavo alla morte.

Se sabato ci fossero stati pirlo in regia e inzaghi centravanti con quella difesa saremmo andati in porta 3 volte.
E attenzione perchè l'attaccante che logora la linea stanca gli avversari mentalmente, oltre che fisicamente.


----------



## El picinin (21 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti leggo spesso e ho capito il tuo punto di vista però vorrei farti una domanda : chi tra i nostri è capace di fare movimento e contro-movimento e chi tra i nostri è capace di mettere la palla in quella zona verde che cade tra limite dell'area e ultimo difensore avversario?
> 
> Voglio dire, non vedo il piede di pirlo e gli allunghi di sheva, cafu e inzaghi nello spazio da un bel pò di anni.
> Forse per allungare gli avversari ed essere più diretti e verticali dovremmo andare alla ricerca di questi profili.
> ...


Vero facciamo pochi movimenti senza palla,in primis Leao,anche Diaz, la porta troppo,Giroud non ne parliamo,l unico e Messias.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Vero facciamo pochi movimenti senza palla,in primis Leao,anche Diaz, la porta troppo,Giroud non ne parliamo,l unico e Messias.


Nessuno che attacca la linea. Nessuno.
Fosse per leao girerebbe attorno alla porta come si fa ad hockey.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be il mercato ha portato lui. zakaria non sembra un fattore.
> la juve è in crescita indipendentemente dal mercato per me.
> ad ogni modo il prossimo anno sarà dura se loro spendono e noi no.


Il mercato ha inciso tanto.


----------



## El picinin (21 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nessuno che attacca la linea. Nessuno.
> Fosse per leao girerebbe attorno alla porta come si fa ad hockey.


Molto e dovuto dal fatto che abbiamo 2 centravanti statici,per me il prossimo anno puntare tutto sulla punta,se non abbiamo soldi per fare altro ok,ma la punta e la priorità.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be il mercato ha portato lui. zakaria non sembra un fattore.
> la juve è in crescita indipendentemente dal mercato per me.
> ad ogni modo il prossimo anno sarà dura se loro spendono e noi no.


Finora la Juve non ha certo ingranato, nonostante il mercato roboante (per i giornalisti).

Non perdono da 12 partite ma continuano ad avere enormi difficoltà offensive (quindi risultati alla mano il mercato di gennaio per ora ha inciso poco o nulla).

Nelle ultime due Vlahovic ha giocato anche molto male. Insomma, saranno anche in crescita ma di strada ne devono fare per recuperare terreno a chi gli sta davanti da un paio di anni. L'anno prossimo poi non avranno Dybala e Morata, vediamo quello che faranno perchè allo stato delle cose restano una squadra piena di bidoni e giocatori a fine carriera, costruita senza capo ne coda, da lotta per il quarto posto.

Noi siamo su un altro pianeta proprio. Gruppo giovanissimo in crescita continua. Loro devono rifondare, noi fare il salto di qualità.
Per non parlare dei concetti di gioco, dove il confronto tra Pioli e Allegri diventa anche imbarazzante per come gioca male la Juve.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Molto e dovuto dal fatto che abbiamo 2 centravanti statici,per me il prossimo anno puntare tutto sulla punta,se non abbiamo soldi per fare altro ok,ma la punta e la priorità.


Il centravanti andava preso già quest'anno ma per risparmiare hanno ben pensato di fare ibra+giroud+pellegri.

Poi vabbè, fai notare questi aspetti e gli aziendalisti ti saltano addosso.
Ci arriveremo un giorno a poterci permettere un centravanti forte , un giorno ma non ancora, non ancora.


----------



## El picinin (21 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il centravanti andava preso già quest'anno ma per risparmiare hanno ben pensato di fare ibra+giroud+pellegri.
> 
> Poi vabbè, fai notare questi aspetti e gli aziendalisti ti saltano addosso.
> Ci arriveremo un giorno a poterci permettere un centravanti forte , un giorno ma non ancora, non ancora.


Io non sono un aziendalista,ma sono calato nella realtà,e se fossi stato un fondo d investimenti e non un tifoso avrei fatto peggio di Elliott.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be il mercato ha portato lui. zakaria non sembra un fattore.
> la juve è in crescita indipendentemente dal mercato per me.
> ad ogni modo il prossimo anno sarà dura se loro spendono e noi no.


Agnelli ha sempre detto una cosa su allegri che ai più distratti è sfuggita tanti anni fa : che è bravo come pochi nel capire l'evoluzione del giocatore e che è stato quindi utilissimo nelle plus valenze.
Oggi la juve ha messo nelle mani di allegri il progetto tecnico e non limitiamoci ad analizzare il mercato in entrata, sarebbe riduttivo, ma anche quello in uscita.
Senza pensarci troppo su allegri ha segato bentancur e kulo, tra le altre cose, e a giugno la pulizia continuerà.

Per me la juve il prossimo anno torna su.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Io non sono un aziendalista,ma sono calato nella realtà,e se fossi stato un fondo d investimenti e non un tifoso avrei fatto peggio di Elliott.


E ne avresti tutte le ragioni del mondo...
Ma nessuno può pretendere di ricevere più amore di quello che ci mette, nemmeno sfruttando le passioni.


----------



## El picinin (21 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Agnelli ha sempre detto una cosa su allegri che ai più distratti è sfuggita tanti anni fa : che è bravo come pochi nel capire l'evoluzione del giocatore e che è stato quindi utilissimo nelle plus valenze.
> Oggi la juve ha messo nelle mani di allegri il progetto tecnico e non limitiamoci ad analizzare il mercato in entrata, sarebbe riduttivo, ma anche quello in uscita.
> Senza pensarci troppo su allegri ha segato bentancur e kulo, tra le altre cose, e a giugno la pulizia continuerà.
> 
> Per me la juve il prossimo anno torna su.


Anche perché basterebbe la Juve degli ultimi 2 mesi per lottare per lo scudetto


----------



## El picinin (21 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E ne avresti tutte le ragioni del mondo...
> Ma nessuno può pretendere di ricevere più amore di quello che ci mette, nemmeno sfruttando le passioni.


Ma infatti Elliot dell' amore dei tifosi del Milan se ne sbatte altamente.Dovra rientrare dell' investimento e guadagnare,quale sarà la strada per farlo non è dato sapere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Finora la Juve non ha certo ingranato, nonostante il mercato roboante (per i giornalisti).
> 
> Non perdono da 12 partite ma continuano ad avere enormi difficoltà offensive (quindi risultati alla mano il mercato di gennaio per ora ha inciso poco o nulla).
> 
> ...


io non ero così preoccupato da vlahovic, è forte ma lo vedo molto pompato dal meccanismo fiorentina.
spero di averci preso perchè 90M sono tantissimi per un buon giocatore e nulla più.
per me è la 3a sola dopo bernardeschi e chiesa (sole per rapporto qualità prezzo).
allegri pioli forse hai riagione, ma allegri i suoi punti li fa. dopotutto negli ultimi 4 mesi ne han fatti più loro di noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti Elliot dell' amore dei tifosi del Milan se ne sbatte altamente.Dovra rientrare dell' investimento e guadagnare,quale sarà la strada per farlo non è dato sapere.


Ma una squadra di calcio senza amore dei tifosi è il nulla.
Il milan si alimenta e vive della nostra passione.
Mica Maldini sta li per caso.

Siamo talmente disperati e affamati di calcio che tornare a competere per noi è stata una vittoria ma presto non basterà, è fisiologico.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Agnelli ha sempre detto una cosa su allegri che ai più distratti è sfuggita tanti anni fa : che è bravo come pochi nel capire l'evoluzione del giocatore e che è stato quindi utilissimo nelle plus valenze.
> Oggi la juve ha messo nelle mani di allegri il progetto tecnico e non limitiamoci ad analizzare il mercato in entrata, sarebbe riduttivo, ma anche quello in uscita.
> Senza pensarci troppo su allegri ha segato bentancur e kulo, tra le altre cose, e a giugno la pulizia continuerà.
> 
> Per me la juve il prossimo anno torna su.


cosa vuoi che ti dica anche per me allegri non darà un bel gioco ma in certi aspetti è un drago...


----------



## El picinin (21 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non ero così preoccupato da vlahovic, è forte ma lo vedo molto pompato dal meccanismo fiorentina.
> spero di averci preso perchè 90M sono tantissimi per un buon giocatore e nulla più.
> per me è la 3a sola dopo bernardeschi e chiesa (sole per rapporto qualità prezzo).
> allegri pioli forse hai riagione, ma allegri i suoi punti li fa. dopotutto negli ultimi 4 mesi ne han fatti più loro di noi.


Conosco personalmente Italiano andavamo a scuola insieme non compagni ma nello stesso istituto,ti assicuro che il fenomeno e lui.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Conosco personalmente Italiano andavamo a scuola insieme non compagni ma nello stesso istituto,ti assicuro che il fenomeno e lui.


Italiano è un mostro.

Ogni giocatore sa quando fare una cosa , come farla e dove farla.
Lui e zanetti tra i migliori su piazza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Conosco personalmente Italiano andavamo a scuola insieme non compagni ma nello stesso istituto,ti assicuro che il fenomeno e lui.


dai sta resuscitando piatek......
tu guarda i gol di vlahovic e dimmi in quanti il gol è suo e in quanti e frutto di un bel lavoro di squadra... 
vedremo! sono fiducioso.


----------



## El picinin (21 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma una squadra di calcio senza amore dei tifosi è il nulla.
> Il milan si alimenta e vive della nostra passione.
> Mica Maldini sta li per caso.
> 
> Siamo talmente disperati e affamati di calcio che tornare a competere per noi è stata una vittoria ma presto non basterà, è fisiologico.


Certo se facciamo un altro paio di qualificazioni chempion e normale che l obiettivo dopo deve essere vincere..


----------



## El picinin (21 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Italiano è un mostro.
> 
> Ogni giocatore sa quando fare una cosa , come farla e dove farla.
> Lui e zanetti tra i migliori su piazza.


Basta vedere la carriera,ha vinto un play off con una squadra dove i giocatori non prendevano da mesi gli stipendi,di ragazzi che non avevano dove dormire,ha compattato tutto e vinto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo alle solite. Mandi via Pioli e chi prendi? Se mi dici via Pioli per Klopp, ti dico ok, facciamolo subito. Se mi dici via Pioli per Inzaghi, no. 
La stessa cosa la si puo' fare con i calciatori. Se mi dici manda via Leao (che adoro) per Mbappè ti dico ok, se mi dici via Leao e dentro Boga, no. 

Il Milan non è da scudetto, non lo era ad Agosto e non lo è ora.


----------



## El picinin (21 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dai sta resuscitando piatek......
> tu guarda i gol di vlahovic e dimmi in quanti il gol è suo e in quanti e frutto di un bel lavoro di squadra...
> vedremo! sono fiducioso.


Un po' di tempo fa ci siamo visti,gli ho detto che in futuro allenerà il Milan ma chiaro che ad uno così devi dare il tempo di costruire, se dopo 3 risultati negativi non lo sostieni e inutile prenderlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dai sta resuscitando piatek......
> tu guarda i gol di vlahovic e dimmi in quanti il gol è suo e in quanti e frutto di un bel lavoro di squadra...
> vedremo! sono fiducioso.


Si può analizzare il fenomeno vlahovic in modo sereno e obiettivo elencando quel che sa fare e quel che non sa fare.
Di certo non è uno che ti fa il gol da solo...
Se gli dai palla 1vs1 ti salta l'uomo e va in porta?
Non mi pare... 
Allarga e attacca la linea o riempie l'area.

E' forte in tanti aspetti, questo è chiaro , ma non è totale.
Bremer l'ha distrutto e lui non ci ha messo nulla per liberarsi.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Un po' di tempo fa ci siamo visti,gli ho detto che in futuro allenerà il Milan ma chiaro che ad uno così devi dare il tempo di costruire, se dopo 3 risultati negativi non lo sostieni e inutile prenderlo.


Alla fine comunque i più grandi allenatori sono i centrocampisti, c'è poco da fare.
Giocatori pensanti.


----------



## El picinin (21 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Alla fine comunque i più grandi allenatori sono i centrocampisti, c'è poco da fare.
> Giocatori pensanti.


Anche come giocatore era ottimo per chi se lo ricorda.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Anche come giocatore era ottimo per chi se lo ricorda.


Certo che me lo ricordo.. soprattutto nel verona.
Ho sempre amato e seguito le squadre di provincia.

Adoravo anche il piacenza di caccia e piovani, il vicenza di otero e zauli, il padova di kreek e vlaovic, il cagliari di lulu oliveira e bum bum muzzi, la samp di montella e mancini o chiesa, il ivorno di protti e lucarelli, il chievo di eriberto e manfredini in fascia , il bari di mazzzinga, il bologna di kolyvanov, ecc ecc.

Le storie più belle sempre in provincia.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (21 Febbraio 2022)

basta coi deliri


----------



## Igor91 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Finora la Juve non ha certo ingranato, nonostante il mercato roboante (per i giornalisti).
> 
> Non perdono da 12 partite ma continuano ad avere enormi difficoltà offensive (quindi risultati alla mano il mercato di gennaio per ora ha inciso poco o nulla).
> 
> ...



Prima il commento sullo scudetto e sul "chi non ha le palle spenga la tv" e ora questo... Ti stimo davvero, la pensiamo esattamente allo stesso modo.


----------



## El picinin (21 Febbraio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> basta coi deliri


E riportaci alla realtà


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque per un eventuale dopo pioli (che per me non se ne parlerà ancora per diversi anni) credo andremo a prendere Italiano.
Verrà da noi dopo aver riportato la viola in CL. 
Fidatevi di me.


----------



## El picinin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque per un eventuale dopo pioli (che per me non se ne parlerà ancora per diversi anni) credo andremo a prendere Italiano.
> Verrà da noi dopo aver riportato la viola in CL.
> Fidatevi di me.


Ma magari oltre che un conoscente,per me e un vincente


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

Parlando seriamente : pioli non si muove dal milan.

Se poi un giorno avremo uno squadrone pieno di top e servirà un gestore con attitudine alla vittoria come ancelotti ne parleremo.
Sempre che pioli si dimostri incapace di innalzare l'asticella o che nel frattempo si sieda.


A me pare che Pioli di fame ne abbia e lo sento carico, sono i giocatori che fisiologicamente hanno alti e bassi.
Al millan gli allenatori sono diventati grandi ma non vi sono arrivati come tali.

Ad ogni modo, la partita di salerno è stata steccata quando non si doveva steccare.

Vorrei però far notare che il milan quest'anno si è evoluto : non abbiamo giocato nemmeno una partita come lo scorso anno a verona, sassuolo, atalanta.
Ci siamo imposti di giocare sempre e comunque senza abbassarci mai.

E giocando sempre e comunque capita anche che ti pareggiano a salerno in contropiede sull'1-0 per noi.
Magari il prossimo anno su bonazzoli non ci sarà romagnoli ma bootman e quella transizione che porta al pari non parte.
Intanto oggi mettiamo i concetti, domani mettiamo i valori.


----------



## Walker (21 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Interessante osservazione.
> Difficile giudicare da fuori, bisognerebbe conoscere tutti i risvolti di spogliatoio.
> Certo abbiamo fatto una brutta prestazione e questo è un dato di fatto, cosa che porta poi a criticare anche certi aspetti del lavoro.
> 
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo.
A dire il vero, la mia considerazione deriva da una notizia appresa da un editoriale, che riportava appunto anche l'osservazione su quanto accaduto, cosa che ovviamente non sapevo.
Io l'ho riportata perché mi trova d'accordo, anche se, in generale, condivido il fatto di non gettare addosso a Pioli la croce ad ogni piè sospinto...
Diciamo comunque che stavolta ci è andata anche bene, non avendo perso e visti i risultati degli altri.
Adesso speriamo nel Cagliari stasera...


----------



## Rickrossonero (21 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Esatto, qui pensano che se esonerano Pioli arriva Klop che ci porta 11 Top player da 100M l'uno. Se va via Pioli arriva uno Sheva o un Giampaolo, mi tengo Pioli, tutta la vita. Non vinceremo ma è la società che non vuole vincere subito quindi non farà mai un mercato per vincere, quindi mi tengo Pioli che con quello che ha fa bene. Altri anni con un allenatore nuovo a stagione con ottavi e noni posti anche no.


Metti vlahovic davanti al posto di giroud e siamo già in piazza duomo a festeggiare.Il problema principale è che la squadra deve essere maggiormente rinforzata per poter ambire seriamente alla vittoria.Non manca tanto,bastano 2/3 elementi e sono convinto che si può vincere anche con pioli.Ricordatevi che anche ancelotti era arrivato con la fama di eterno secondo e non era certo un martello alla conte;il punto è che aveva i giocatori e dunque vinceva.


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti leggo spesso e ho capito il tuo punto di vista però vorrei farti una domanda : chi tra i nostri è capace di fare movimento e contro-movimento e chi tra i nostri è capace di mettere la palla in quella zona verde che cade tra limite dell'area e ultimo difensore avversario?
> 
> Voglio dire, non vedo il piede di pirlo e gli allunghi di sheva, cafu e inzaghi nello spazio da un bel pò di anni.
> Forse per allungare gli avversari ed essere più diretti e verticali dovremmo andare alla ricerca di questi profili.
> ...


La palla la può mettere Messias Tonali e tanti altri, se mettiamo la palla fra portiere e avversari ( che devono correre al indietro) 8 volte su 10 creiamo un pericolo.

Il problema che con la punizione andiamo a cercare l'uomo, e non lo spazio, e questo è un errore grave. E il concetto che è sbagliato. Ti invito ad andare a vedere come le punizioni vengono battuti dalla Juventus, per capire l'errore di concetto.

Non ci sono i Cafu vero, ma per attaccare la profondità lo può fare chiunque sappia correre, ma se mi piace aspettare la palla sui piedi allora sto fermo.

Sul corto e lungo hai ragione può farlo solo Tonali.

Se Leao e giocatore con palla sui piedi resterà sempre un mezzo giocatore.

Poi una fissa tutta mia a cui nessuno da mai risposta: perché sugli angoli non andiamo a coprire entrambi i pali? Perché?

Magari tu me lo sai dire, perché io non lo capisco

P.s. Gentilmente una domanda alla volta se no perdo il filo


----------

